# Show us your shop



## woodtickgreg

*My shop*

I'm not sure where to post this so maybe kenbo won't mind. It's just a basement shop, nice and messy, measures 25 x 15, It's my happy place. I didn't plan anything it just kinda evolved, I had the workbench from a previous shop, built the lumber rack never thinking I would fill it, added the outfeed tables to the table saw so I could build the "miter saw and storage" norms plan. Then I built the dust collector with the old squirrel cage from the old furnace, then made the storage bins and sheet goods cart, then made the flip top cart for the planer and scrollsaw. Most tools are on wheels due to limeted space. Newest tool is the craigslist bandsaw find, The previous owners dog pissed all over the base cabinet and it completely rusted, was really nasty! I sandblasted the base and repainted it, tuned it up and it works great. I use the outfeed tables as a workbench because the workbench has become a lumber rack. Woods in the shop are elm, oak, maple, ash, walnut, box elder, all of which I milled. Turning stock is stored outside of the shop on a shelf which has also become full. I can't stop myself from looking for wood.








































Edit: 12-1-16 This is my old shop, I since have divorced and moved. new shop is almost done being set up. moving and setting up a shop is not fun. the old shop just kind of evloved over the years. the new shop is better but what a job!

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

*RE: My shop*



bigcouger said:


> How do you like your Jointer I have a old powermatic green just tuned it up but got to have rail regrinded i think awaiting to find out I was just thinking in replacing it tho



The jointer is a grizzly 8" longbed, I got it on sale at christmas time and I love it 2hp 220v. when I was an over the road truck driver and I went through pennsylvania I stopped at the grizzly showroom in muncy, no shipping cost, told the guy put it on the back of my truck, he just laughed. If I was to buy one today I would spend the extra money and get the spiral carbide insert cutter head, I think I'm going to upgrade mine, they last longer, and are easier to change.


----------



## phinds

*RE: My shop*

Now THAT is what a shop is supposed to look like. I hate these shop pics that make it look like no one every DID anything there.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kenbo

*RE: My shop*



phinds said:


> Now THAT is what a shop is supposed to look like. I hate these shop pics that make it look like no one every DID anything there.





You're not referring to anyone we know are you?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

*RE: My shop*

Kenbo doesn't mind at all that you posted pictures of your shop here. In fact, I encourage it. I love looking at other guys shops and I search the photos to see little nick knacks that they have lying around. I love your shop and it looks like you have more wood than you could use in a lifetime. Good for you. I also like the scroll saw and the planer on the flip top stand. I built the same stand and put my sander and planer on it. Thanks for sharing the shop pictures. I think I might have to post some pictures of mine as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

*RE: My shop*



Kenbo said:


> Kenbo doesn't mind at all that you posted pictures of your shop here. In fact, I encourage it. I love looking at other guys shops and I search the photos to see little nick knacks that they have lying around. I love your shop and it looks like you have more wood than you could use in a lifetime. Good for you. I also like the scroll saw and the planer on the flip top stand. I built the same stand and put my sander and planer on it. Thanks for sharing the shop pictures. I think I might have to post some pictures of mine as well.


The flip top stand works great and when it's set up for planing it's the same height as the outfeed table on the table saw so I can do really long boards with support on the outfeed side. My name is greg and I'm a wood addict! I can't stop finding wood, it's like an obsession, but a good one!


----------



## Mike1950

*RE: My shop*

Greg you are not the only one with the addiction. I am afraid I have taken it to new levels.:wacko1: I had just go shop organized enough to work and then the bug bit again.:dash2: A pile of exotics on craigslist for $150. hell you can't pass that up can you. I will take pictures but you guys will laugh. I am on the opposite end of spectrum from Kenbo.


----------



## woodtickgreg

*RE: My shop*



mike1950 said:


> Greg you are not the only one with the addiction. I am afraid I have taken it to new levels.:wacko1: I had just go shop organized enough to work and then the bug bit again.:dash2: A pile of exotics on craigslist for $150. hell you can't pass that up can you. I will take pictures but you guys will laugh. I am on the opposite end of spectrum from Kenbo.



I understand the need for a fix, It'l be ok. Don't even think about cleaning the shop before the photo's. I want to see it in all it's glory, It's a wood shop not an operating room. I like mayhem and carnage!


----------



## Kenbo

My shop is a modest 12'X24' shop with 8' ceilings. It is the biggest that the city would let me build. All of my tools are on wheels and I have to set up each tool in order to use it. Some tools are set in such a way that I can use them to some extent where they sit, but for the larger stuff, I need to move tools and set things up. Can be a pain in the butt, but it's where I love to hang out. Some criticize me for the neatness of it and the organization of it, but I pride myself on it. I don't like looking for tools. I like knowing where everything is and I don't like searching for things saying "I know I have one of those somewhere". I clean my shop every night before I leave for the day. Here's some pictures. I hope you enjoy.
[attachment=1314]
[attachment=1315]
[attachment=1316]
[attachment=1317]
[attachment=1318]
[attachment=1319]
[attachment=1320]
[attachment=1321]
[attachment=1322]
[attachment=1323]

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo

*RE: Let's see your shop*

[attachment=1324]
[attachment=1325]
[attachment=1326]
[attachment=1327]
[attachment=1328]

So, that's it. There were a few pictures where I had today's project pieces clamped up on the bench. But not to worry, I cleaned that up later. 
So, how about it guys? Let's see your shop. Add photos of your shop here on this thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

*RE: Let's see your shop*

Hell mine looks more organized!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

*RE: Let's see your shop*

Kitchen sink-YES-damn son decided to put it there for a couple weeks-cast iron and I cannot get it down from there. I was bashful and did not show the other room. :dash2::dash2:


----------



## Mike1950

*RE: This Is my shop*

You are back-Where the hell is the sawdust!!!


----------



## Mike1950

*RE: This Is my shop*

Well I guess that will work-barely!!!:wacko1: You guys really make Mine look baddddddddd.:cray::hang1::dash2:


----------



## woodtickgreg

*RE: Let's see your shop*

Man kenbo you are the master at use of wall space! awesome little shop, Talk about stuffing 10lbs of stuff in a 5lb bag! And now I know why everyone teases you about the clean thing. You aint never gonna live that down now! Thanks so much for sharing. 
kenbo ocd
greg add
ha ha ha lol


----------



## Kenbo

Bump.


----------



## ripjack13

I reallllly need to clean my shop....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

Hell I was gonna say I'd be embarrassed to post a picture of mine until you posted that one Marc! 

Actually Paul would love mine because it's been being worked in pretty relentlessly, and it looks it! I did blow about 20 lbs. of sawdust out the door today. Had a nice breeze going on, so it's somewhere way northeast of here now!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

@ripjack13 Biggest problem I see there is wood storage! I have the same problem. 
@rocky1 Lets see it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

Kenbo said:


> Bump.


I just noticed, looks like you used same router table plans I did! http://woodbarter.com/threads/router-table-options.18416/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

TimR said:


> I just noticed, looks like you used same router table plans I did! http://woodbarter.com/threads/router-table-options.18416/



I think I used the same plans (might have even gotten them from you!), but with a couple/few changes - most notably I made it a little taller to be better suited for my 6' 4" height. Still need to finish mine though...

I will NOT post pics of the shop in its current state! When I've organized it, finished moving machines, put stuff away, and can actually use it again, I'll post some pics. I'm way behind schedule on getting the shop put back together...


----------



## Kenbo

I really need to post new pictures. There have been a ton of changes to the shop since the original pictures were posted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kenbo said:


> I really need to post new pictures. There have been a ton of changes to the shop since the original pictures were posted.


Me too, like a whole new shop!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

I would post pics of mine but right now it makes @ripjack13's look like @Kenbo's! Trust me on this guys, I have a real problem. I'm like the , I can't pass up a deal on wood. Tony

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> I would post pics of mine but right now it makes @ripjack13's look like @Kenbo's! Trust me on this guys, I have a real problem. I'm like the , I can't pass up a deal on wood. Tony


No way....I'm pretty sure I'm the king mess maker.
At least @Mrs RipJack13 says so....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> No way....I'm pretty sure I'm the king mess maker.
> At least @Mrs RipJack13 says so....



I'm not saying your wife is wrong, but Mrs. Tony, @El Guapo and @Bean_counter would disagree with her.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo

ripjack13 said:


> No way....I'm pretty sure I'm the king mess maker.
> At least @Mrs RipJack13 says so....


If you have a single square inch of visible floor space (or bench space, table space, anything), then @Tony has you beat... next time the Mrs. complains about the garage, I'm sending her to San Antonio to look at Tony's!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## El Guapo

Tony said:


> I'm not saying your wife is wrong, but Mrs. Tony, @El Guapo and @Bean_counter would disagree with her.


Shouldn't you be getting some free labor from that son of yours?! Make that boy earn his keep!!! And we'll be happy to feed him and put him up for a week if he comes and cleans my shop!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

El Guapo said:


> Shouldn't you be getting some free labor from that son of yours?! Make that boy earn his keep!!! And we'll be happy to feed him and put him up for a week if he comes and cleans my shop!



He got smart and moved 5 hours away, he's back in Denton!


----------



## Mrs ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> No way....I'm pretty sure I'm the king mess maker.
> At least @Mrs RipJack13 says so....


 
KING..EMPEROR...MESS MAKER!!!!! We have trails in our house!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

I'll post pics of my shop tomorrow, I'm getting 400 BF of lumber delivered and no idea where the heck I'm going to put it.....

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

Mrs RipJack13 said:


> KING..EMPEROR...MESS MAKER!!!!! We have trails in our house!!!!!



Sorry Michelle, I'm King. Call my wife for confirmation please.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mrs RipJack13 said:


> We have trails in our house!!!!!


Well at least he'll be easier to find that way.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Karl_99

I thought my shop was too messy, but after seeing some pics here I see that I am not alone...So here is the shop of a busy penturner...

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1

Y'all keep on... I'm feeling better about my shop all the time! 

Those other guys up there with the spotless shop pictures think we all believe it looks like that all the time, but we know different! Cleaned the shop once in 5 years and took a picture of it that time! Their stuff looks just like the rest of us if they're doing anything!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Except for @Kenbo his shop is always clean and the wood stove hides any evidence of mistakes.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950

Let's watch out with the shop pics guys- we do not want @Kenbo ta go off the deep end- His shop Is SOOOOO clean it is an embarrassment to all us pro wood slobs............

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

Starting to take shape. My wife says to turn around and take a picture the other way to show the real truth!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Looking good Barry!


----------



## phinds

Wildthings said:


> Starting to take shape. My wife says to turn around and take a picture the other way to show the real truth!!


This is not a workshop, it is an unused storage space. Know how I can tell? No sawdust.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

My shop is 12 feet wide and about 30 feet long. Just got a delivery and I have a space issue.....

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> I reallllly need to clean my shop....
> View attachment 117772
> View attachment 117773


You are a horder with a compulsive need to buy new stuff. there must be 50 flat rate boxes and some unopened. I think there needs to be an intervention and to save you from yourself you should send all the frb to who ever moves to the Continental US next. who ever that may be...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

Don Ratcliff said:


> You are a horder with a compulsive need to buy new stuff. there must be 50 flat rate boxes and some unopened. I think there needs to be an intervention and to save you from yourself you should send all the frb to who ever moves to the Continental US next. who ever that may be...


Heck I'll even drive over to help you load it in my truck, I already know I'm an obsessed wood hoarder. But really I'd do it just to hang out with marc for awhile, heck I might even try the dinosaur suit on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> heck I might even try the dinosaur suit on!



That's worth the price of admission right there!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool Colin, you haven't even begun to have a space issue, you need to hoard a little more for that. But a nice shop, about the size of my basement shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Very cool Colin, you haven't even begun to have a space issue, you need to hoard a little more for that. But a nice shop, about the size of my basement shop.



I wish I could bring the 1800-2000 BF of lumber from the garage to the shop. I haven't started using that much as it all has to be planed and straightlined yet.


----------



## Wildthings

You people are sick!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> You people are sick!!



That's why you fit in so well Barry!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> I have a space issue



Hey, you've seen my shop! I could really use the extra 7' in length and that closet you've got in back to be added on to mine...

Actually, it's starting to look better. Moved most of the lumber out to the shed, moving machines to their final positions. Up next is the overhaul of the dust collection, dialing machines back in, putting together a small bench to give me another much needed horizontal surface, and finding storage space for everything.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Hey, you've seen my shop! I could really use the extra 7' in length and that closet you've got in back to be added on to mine...
> 
> Actually, it's starting to look better. Moved most of the lumber out to the shed, moving machines to their final positions. Up next is the overhaul of the dust collection, dialing machines back in, putting together a small bench to give me another much needed horizontal surface, and finding storage space for everything.



Don't forget to leave space for the drill press


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> That's why you fit in so well Barry!


I was looking in a mirror when I posted that about y'all

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> Don't forget to leave space for the drill press



Going to have to figure that one out soon, but I think I know where it's going to go. I'll touch base with you next week about it, but if you're going to be around next week Friday, we might be headed your way to pick it up and then do some shopping in Rochester on our way home.


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Going to have to figure that one out soon, but I think I know where it's going to go. I'll touch base with you next week about it, but if you're going to be around next week Friday, we might be headed your way to pick it up and then do some shopping in Rochester on our way home.



I don't plan to go anywhere, Let me know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Going to have to figure that one out soon, but I think I know where it's going to go. I'll touch base with you next week about it, but if you're going to be around next week Friday, we might be headed your way to pick it up and then do some shopping in Rochester on our way home.



No hurry if you need to wait, my garage isn't going anywhere and I haven't parked a car in it in 10 years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Don't forget to leave space for the drill press



And the bandsaw down here too!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> No hurry if you need to wait, my garage isn't going anywhere and I haven't parked a car in it in 10 years.



Truth is, Katy and I have been looking for an excuse to get away for a day and she wanted to head somewhere like the Cities or Sioux Falls to do some shopping before Christmas. So, we figured since we wanted to do that, we might as well head your direction instead, kill two birds with one stone, and pick up the drill press.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> And the bandsaw down here too!



What? You bought it for me as a Christmas gift? Oh, thanks, Tony, you shouldn't have!


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> What? You bought it for me as a Christmas gift? Oh, thanks, Tony, you shouldn't have!



Brother, you come down here I will!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Brother, you come down here I will!



@Sprung - Wanna road trip next week? I'm sure he got me something nice too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Brother, you come down here I will!



Hey, I already told you I'm going to be in Missouri in April! That's not close enough for you?!?  Shoot, we could have a WB meet up at the Grizzly showroom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> @Sprung - Wanna road trip next week? I'm sure he got me something nice too.



I'm sure he did get you something! If not, we can clean out some of the lumber he's been tripping over in this shop!

Oh, wait, he's using that as a step stool in front of his miter saw...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

For some context, Tony sent me a text message with this link earlier: http://corpuschristi.craigslist.org/tls/5888771931.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> @Sprung - Wanna road trip next week? I'm sure he got me something nice too.



Colin, you're more than welcome here anytime, I'm sure I can find something nice for ya!



Sprung said:


> Hey, I already told you I'm going to be in Missouri in April! That's not close enough for you?!?  Shoot, we could have a WB meet up at the Grizzly showroom!



Sorry man, they have that poisonous white stuff there too, you know I don't get near it!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> I'm sure he did get you something! If not, we can clean out some of the lumber he's been tripping over in this shop!
> 
> Oh, wait, he's using that as a step stool in front of his miter saw...



Now that's just mean. True, but mean.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Now that's just mean. True, but mean.



Now, Tony, no matter how tall or short you may be, I still consider you my brother and accept you just the same! However, with many years of making short jokes about my closest sister, I am conditioned to make short jokes whenever the opportunity presents itself - it's a knee jerk reaction!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Now, Tony, no matter how tall or short you may be, I still consider you my brother and accept you just the same! However, with many years of making short jokes about my closest sister, I am conditioned to make short jokes whenever the opportunity presents itself - it's a knee jerk reaction!



On @Tony That's be an ankle jerk reaction

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> On @Tony That's be an ankle jerk reaction



I don't care how short you are, that there's funny!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## deltatango

When I first started I didn't clean the shop as much - back in the late 60's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## rocky1

Kinda cleaned mine up a little today, if I clean some more tomorrow, and some the next day, it'll be almost clean enough to take a picture or two! If I hide all the Flat Rate boxes! Mine have however ALL been opened. Need to work on wood storage bins, but need a home for all the goodies I need to take off the shelves where they're going.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD

@deltatango Mark, I couldn't help but chuckle at that second pic of you... Your stance looks like you might have had a big bowl of beans right before you started turning...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> I wish I could bring the 1800-2000 BF of lumber from the garage to the shop. I haven't started using that much as it all has to be planed and straightlined yet.


I think I have that beat, lol. 

This is on side of the garage, and it doesn't show what's in the rafters, lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

rocky1 said:


> Kinda cleaned mine up a little today, if I clean some more tomorrow, and some the next day, it'll be almost clean enough to take a picture or two! If I hide all the Flat Rate boxes! Mine have however ALL been opened. Need to work on wood storage bins, but need a home for all the goodies I need to take off the shelves where they're going.


No cleaning before pics, I'm pretty sure it's in the rules!!!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## phinds

deltatango said:


> When I first started I didn't clean the shop as much - back in the late 60's.


Now THAT's what a shop should look like !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

So who can answer this question...

This thread starts in 2012, gets a few posts, only one page, gets a bump in 2012 then sits for over 4 years and then suddenly it takes off to 4 pages....Hmmmm.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Lou Currier said:


> So who can answer this question...
> 
> This thread starts in 2012, gets a few posts, only one page, gets a bump in 2012 then sits for over 4 years and then suddenly it takes off to 4 pages....Hmmmm.


In 2012 there was like 12 of us?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## deltatango

DKMD said:


> @deltatango Mark, I couldn't help but chuckle at that second pic of you... Your stance looks like you might have had a big bowl of beans right before you started turning...


----------



## Wildthings

Sprung said:


> Hey, I already told you I'm going to be in Missouri in April! That's not close enough for you?!?  Shoot, we could have a WB meet up at the Grizzly showroom!


@Tony They just don't get it!! For us to drive to Missouri, 85% of the drive is just getting out of Texas

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Karl_99 said:


> I thought my shop was too messy, but after seeing some pics here I see that I am not alone...So here is the shop of a busy penturner...View attachment 118065 View attachment 118065 View attachment 118066 View attachment 118067 View attachment 118069 View attachment 118070 View attachment 118068 View attachment 118068 View attachment 118069 View attachment 118071


how many pens could one guy possibly make?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

vegas urban lumber said:


> how many pens could one guy possibly make?



I make 4000+ a year....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Karl_99

vegas urban lumber said:


> how many pens could one guy possibly make?


Lots and Lots...


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Schroedc said:


> I make 4000+ a year....


wow you you better get some more blanks made up then. lol


----------



## Schroedc

vegas urban lumber said:


> wow you you better get some more blanks made up then. lol



You should see my back room, probably 10,000+ blanks in tubs.


----------



## vegas urban lumber

i digress


----------



## Schroedc

vegas urban lumber said:


> i digress



It wouldn't be Woodbarter without digression.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> So who can answer this question...
> 
> This thread starts in 2012, gets a few posts, only one page, gets a bump in 2012 then sits for over 4 years and then suddenly it takes off to 4 pages....Hmmmm.



I manned up and posted my shop. For all to gasp at. And debate on whose shop is messier, mine or....so far, pix say its me who king mess maker....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> You are a horder with a compulsive need to buy new stuff. there must be 50 flat rate boxes and some unopened. I think there needs to be an intervention and to save you from yourself you should send all the frb to who ever moves to the Continental US next. who ever that may be...





woodtickgreg said:


> Heck I'll even drive over to help you load it in my truck, I already know I'm an obsessed wood hoarder. But really I'd do it just to hang out with marc for awhile, heck I might even try the dinosaur suit on!


I'm not sure I can find any flat rate boxes around here...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## deltatango

Now Marc, if you didn't ever make anything, people would say you're a hoarder.

But we've seen some of the great work you do, so you have an excuse.

Just a few great pieces coming out out of all that wood and into the hands of those who can't make anything makes it all worth while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tony

Okay guys, time for me to man up and show some of the pigsty I call a shop. I can say it's worse than it's ever been and I truly plan to clean it soon. I should be getting a storage building in the next couple of months and most of the wood will go there.
Here goes nothing......

Game boxes of wood? Check


 

A rack crammed full of wood? Check


 

Messy lathe? Check


 

@El Guapo, show La Guapa so she will appreciate what she has in you.
@Mrs RipJack13 I told you!!
@ripjack13 sorry brother, I win! Tony

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## El Guapo

Tony said:


> Okay guys, time for me to man up and show some of the pigsty I call a shop. I can say it's worse than it's ever been and I truly plan to clean it soon. I should be getting a storage building in the next couple of months and most of the wood will go there.
> Here goes nothing.....
> @El Guapo, show La Guapa so she will appreciate what she has in you.
> @Mrs RipJack13 I told you!!
> @ripjack13 sorry brother, I win! Tony



Looks like you tidied up a bit in there before taking these!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

El Guapo said:


> Looks like you tidied up a bit in there before taking these!



Not in the least. Notice I only showed a few pieces of the Shop!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I don't know....It looks like a tie to me. I can share the crown.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> I don't know....It looks like a tie to me. I can share the crown.



Works for me Co-King!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> I don't know....It looks like a tie to me. I can share the crown.





Tony said:


> Works for me Co-King!



How cute you two are.

Marc and Tony sitting in a tree
H
O
R
D
I
N
G

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> How cute you two are.
> 
> Marc and Tony sitting in a tree
> H
> O
> R
> D
> I
> N
> G



If you're going to insult us you could at least spell it right stoopid Islander!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> How cute you two are.
> 
> Marc and Tony sitting in a tree
> H
> O
> R
> D
> I
> N
> G



Hahahahaaaaa....that's awesome....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

deltatango said:


> When I first started I didn't clean the shop as much - back in the late 60's.
> 
> View attachment 118116



That's pretty close to where mine was.




woodtickgreg said:


> I think I have that beat, lol.
> 
> This is on side of the garage, and it doesn't show what's in the rafters, lol.
> View attachment 118119



Oh yeah... Now we're talking! Shop all show room clean, but look out in the garage! 



woodtickgreg said:


> No cleaning before pics, I'm pretty sure it's in the rules!!!



Actually the brother-in-law was getting bored watching me turn pens, and grabbed the broom and started cleaning around me, after which I just grabbed the air hose and sent a bunch of dust that was hid in corners, under tables, in, on, and around stacks of wood and steel out the door. While the rules do state, "YOU can't clean your shop for pictures." Technically I didn't clean it! 



phinds said:


> Now THAT's what a shop should look like !



It must be, because that's what mine looks like much of the time!



ripjack13 said:


> I'm not sure I can find any flat rate boxes around here...
> 
> View attachment 118123 View attachment 118124 View attachment 118125 View attachment 118126 View attachment 118127 View attachment 118128 View attachment 118129 View attachment 118130 View attachment 118131 View attachment 118132



_*DUDE!!! *_ 



Tony said:


> Okay guys, time for me to man up and show some of the pigsty I call a shop. I can say it's worse than it's ever been and I truly plan to clean it soon. I should be getting a storage building in the next couple of months and most of the wood will go there.
> Here goes nothing......
> 
> Game boxes of wood? Check
> View attachment 118134
> 
> A rack crammed full of wood? Check
> View attachment 118135
> 
> Messy lathe? Check
> View attachment 118136
> 
> @El Guapo, show La Guapa so she will appreciate what she has in you.
> @Mrs RipJack13 I told you!!
> @ripjack13 sorry brother, I win! Tony



*DUDE!! X2 *

Y'all need to attend like Woodshop Hoarder's Anonymoose (_subtle humorous implication of spotless Canadian shop keeping there_), or maybe Basic Housekeeping 101, or something! Dear God! Do y'all own a broom? Shop Vac maybe? Air hose and a fan? Have a not so bright neighbor kid you could bribe to sweep for a quarter??  

Aren't you guys afraid something might crawl out of that and bite you on the ankle? Well maybe not Tony, it might bite him on the ear or something._ (I'll let you sort out whether that was a short joke, or reference to depth of the pile of wood shavings behind the lathe._) But DAMN guys!! 

I guess finding things when you lay them down is much easier, if you don't have any place to lay them down, but isn't it kinda tough holding all your tools in your teeth while working at your lathe???

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

Make me want to go take a shower just looking at pictures of those two shops! 



Is there a minister in the house? Someone please say a prayer for these guys! 

Maybe a voodoo spell or something?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## rocky1



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Speaking of critters @rocky1 my shop (AKA garage) got a cleaning because a rat decided he wanted to take up residence in there...I won and the eviction was served!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist




----------



## rocky1

Had a little bitty mouse running around mine, Prepared him a Thanksgiving Dinner picked it up at Tractor Supply. Works really good! "Jaguar" also works really good; makes them thirsty, activates when they drink. They die near water source, typically outside and away from your shop.


----------



## Spinartist

The Palm Beach County Woodturners in Florida guild used to do "shop tours". One Saturday a month whomever wanted to show their shop or attend the tour would meet at the first shop on the tour list.
We'd all look over the first shop for half an hour stealing ideas & making suggestions then race off to the next shop for more of the same. Usually do 5 to 7 shop tours in a day.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## rocky1

Spinartist said:


> The Palm Beach County Woodturners in Florida guild used to do "shop tours". One Saturday a month whomever wanted to show their shop or attend the tour would meet at the first shop on the tour list.
> We'd all look over the first shop for half an hour stealing ideas & making suggestions then race off to the next shop for more of the same. Usually do 5 to 7 shop tours in a day.




  In your professional shop touring expertise... What ideas would you get touring Marc and Tony's shops?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> Speaking of critters @rocky1 my shop (AKA garage) got a cleaning because a rat decided he wanted to take up residence in there...I won and the eviction was served!




I noticed the water cup next to my grinder needed refilling a lot more than usual. Then I noticed the small foot prints in the dust on the grinder. Put a trap with a dab of peanut butter on top of the water cup before leaving my studio & had a fat, soon to be momma rat in it. Water cup stays full a lot longer now!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> In your professional shop touring expertise... What ideas would you get touring Marc and Tony's shops?




There would just be the silence of many heads shaking in disbelief!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> There would just be the silence of many heads shaking in disbelief!!


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> There would just be the silence of many heads shaking in disbelief!!



Disbelief?! We both posted pix! therefore it happened...

oh...wait....

oops, you're talking about something else.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

No mice in my garage, I feed a bunch of feral cats and they hang around and eat any kind of rodent. there is not so much as one mouse turd in my garage. I have watched the cats eat a whole mouse from head to tail. my neighbors don't have a rodent problem either, lol.
@rocky1 I swear if I ever get down your way I'm coming to see you! You crack me up brother.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Bring your ass on... I'll buy the beer!!

Ex-wife 2 used to have a thing for cats, swore they were gonna keep the mouse population down. I kept threatening to shoot one worthless cat she drug up there. She kept saying "Oh it's a good mouser!!"

I went out and lit the propane bar-b-que grill one day without opening the lid. Sitting on the deck, next to the front door. Minute or so later a mouse falls out the drain holes in the bottom, smoking and wobbling, looked like something you'd see in a cartoon after an explosion. Hit the deck, doing the drop and roll thing it looked like, I kicked him up against the wall, worthless damn cat grabbed him up and carried him inside the house.

About that time the wife came around the corner, lit up like a street light, and proceeded to tell me how wonderful her cat was for having caught this mouse. The cat being a bit alarmed by all the shrieking, dropped the mouse, who having semi-recovered from being kicked off the wall, and having the flames put out by cat slobber, started trying to wobble off hurriedly. Wife started screaming, dragging chairs out to climb in, throw at him or something. Good thing the kids rounded the corner, to see what all the commotion was about, and kicked his little ass back out the door, because I was laughing so friggin hard I was paralyzed out there on the front porch!! Couldn't breath, tears running down my face.

Wife comes out and says, "Well at least he caught a mouse!" I about died again!! Told her, "Yeah... caught him outside, after I blew him up, set fire to him, and kicked him off the wall. Then he carried him inside, resuscitated him, and turned him loose!! I'll pick up some D-Con tomorrow, I don't want to hear no more about your cat!!"

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony

@woodtickgreg , come down to Texas and you can ride with @Wildthings when we go see him! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony that would be so awesome!
But you know us Yankees can only go down there in the winter or else we just melt into a big puddle of sweat! I need a vacation and a get away so bad, problem is getting someone that I can trust to take care of my pets. I live alone and have no family close by.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

@rocky1 Too damn funny! like a tom and Jerry cartoon!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Spinartist

woodtickgreg said:


> Tony that would be so awesome!
> But you know us Yankees can only go down there in the winter or else we just melt into a big puddle of sweat! I need a vacation and a get away so bad, problem is getting someone that I can trust to take care of my pets. I live alone and have no family close by.




Let me know if you come down, an I'll come up to @rocky1 s place fer a shop tour!! I should be heading up that way to give a demonstration.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> Disbelief?! We both posted pix! therefore it happened...
> 
> oh...wait....
> 
> oops, you're talking about something else.....




And I'm to send you yet another box of wood...


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> And I'm to send you yet another box of wood...



Well...yeah...I like to let em acclimate in my shop.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> Well...yeah...I like to let em acclimate in my shop.


Is that what they are doing?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Is that what they are doing?


Yes. They like to sit around and stay warm under the settling dust....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Sprung said:


> Hey, I already told you I'm going to be in Missouri in April! That's not close enough for you?!?  Shoot, we could have a WB meet up at the Grizzly showroom!


I'm going to be in Missouri in April too...

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

Spinartist said:


> Let me know if you come down, an I'll come up to @rocky1 s place fer a shop tour!! I should be heading up that way to give a demonstration.



How far up that way are you demonstrating? And, when??


----------



## Sprung

Don Ratcliff said:


> I'm going to be in Missouri in April too...



But, after moving from Hawaii and it still being colder, are you going to want to come out of hibernation so I can meet you when I pass through the area? If you're willing to brave leaving hibernation, I'd love to stop by. You'll be in the Kansas City area and that would be a great place to stop for a break from the car, meet the one and only Don Ratcliff, do a little wood trading/gifting, find a way to get one of your awesome paddles to take home and hang on my wall, and maybe even try to convince Katy of a need to swing into Independence and check out Metro Hardwoods again.

Or you can drive down to Springfield, check out the Grizzly showroom with me, and then use that as an excuse to bring a new tool or two home. I mean, if you've got to trade in Hawaii for Missouri, you might as well get some new tools out of the deal, right? I'll even help you spend your money and load your new tools into your vehicle!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Sprung said:


> But, after moving from Hawaii and it still being colder, are you going to want to come out of hibernation so I can meet you when I pass through the area? If you're willing to brave leaving hibernation, I'd love to stop by. You'll be in the Kansas City area and that would be a great place to stop for a break from the car, meet the one and only Don Ratcliff, do a little wood trading/gifting, find a way to get one of your awesome paddles to take home and hang on my wall, and maybe even try to convince Katy of a need to swing into Independence and check out Metro Hardwoods again.
> 
> Or you can drive down to Springfield, check out the Grizzly showroom with me, and then use that as an excuse to bring a new tool or two home. I mean, if you've got to trade in Hawaii for Missouri, you might as well get some new tools out of the deal, right? I'll even help you spend your money and load your new tools into your vehicle!


It's a deal! FYI, I would much rather be cold.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> It's a deal! FYI, I would much rather be cold.


----------



## ripjack13

Not me.....I hate the cold....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Don Ratcliff said:


> It's a deal! FYI, I would much rather be cold.



So, we won't be hearing you complain about the cold like @Tony does when it gets below 80 in Texas? I mean, that guy told me one time that the AC was set too cold in his house - 79! - and he was in a sweatshirt and under the blankets in his chair trying to stay warm! I wonder what Tony would do if he experienced real cold... (FYI, Tony, it's 10F here right now, -3F windchill. )

When it gets closer to my trip, we can start talking about a WB meet up somewhere! That is, provided they don't relocate the conference on us. Again... First it was going to be in St. Louis, then it was going to be in Des Moines, now it's going to be down in Springfield. It's not until the end of April, so who knows how many more times they might change the location on us!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 118262



That ain't cold! That's not even jacket weather!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 118262


My favorite place on the island is the Costco Dairy section. looking forward to the cold.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> So, we won't be hearing you complain about the cold like @Tony does when it gets below 80 in Texas? I mean, that guy told me one time that the AC was set too cold in his house - 79! - and he was in a sweatshirt and under the blankets in his chair trying to stay warm! I wonder what Tony would do if he experienced real cold... (FYI, Tony, it's 10F here right now, -3F windchill. )
> 
> When it gets closer to my trip, we can start talking about a WB meet up somewhere! That is, provided they don't relocate the conference on us. Again... First it was going to be in St. Louis, then it was going to be in Des Moines, now it's going to be down in Springfield. It's not until the end of April, so who knows how many more times they might change the location on us!



It's 38 here right now. I look like the Stay-Puff Marshmallow Man, layered up like crazy! This is just miserable. I don't know how y'all Yankees do it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1

Tony said:


> It's 38 here right now. I look like the Stay-Puff Marshmallow Man, layered up like crazy! This is just miserable. I don't know how y'all Yankees do it.



That marshmallow man routine is typically a result of that 15 - 20 lbs. you put on since last time you wore winter clothes, not how many clothes you got on.

You really got to experience one of them -75 to -90 windchill days some time Tony! It's interesting!! Hair in your nose all freezes up, every time you move your nose, it pulls the hair inside your nostrils. Get them snot sickles going, mustache and beard freeze up together; have to cover your nose and mouth with a hand, or inside your coat or hood and exhale to defrost everything. Eyelids frost up and stick together. Be out blowing snow, come in and have little layers of iceberg on your cheeks, that start melting and slide off. It's a blast! 

Wife 3 was hilarious first time she experienced the snow and cold routine. Had never seen the ground white with snow in her life, which this was just a few years ago, so of course she had to go out and play in it. Got all bundled up, several layers of clothes on, marshmallow man routine. You'd have thought it was -75 and it was about 30 degrees; T-shirt weather in North Dakota. She goes out and decides to make a snow angel, flops her rounded butt down in a little snow drift there in the yard, lays out and makes her snow angel, then she couldn't get up. Butt was stuck in the snowbank, couldn't roll over, couldn't sit up; too many clothes on, couldn't get an arm or leg over to do anything else. Looked kinda like a turtle laying on it's back there in the snow, arms and legs goin in every direction. 

Of course, me being the kind hearted considerate and loving husband I am, I stood back taking pictures on my cell phone, and laughed 'til I about sh1t a kidney!

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 4


----------



## pinky

Here are some shop pics. The majority of my wood is in my garage and a separate shed. Yes, I do have a problem!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## pinky

There's more.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony

pinky said:


> There's more.
> 
> View attachment 118294
> 
> View attachment 118295
> 
> View attachment 118296
> 
> View attachment 118297



Awesome shop and shed John! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Love it !! Great looking shop, wood stashed everywhere too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## pinky

Tony, the shed is not pictured, it's packed away for the winter. My shop I added to the garage and is heated and air conditioned. My little sanctuary.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

pinky said:


> Tony, the shed is not pictured, it's packed away for the winter. My shop I added to the garage and is heated and air conditioned. My little sanctuary.
> 
> View attachment 118298



I thought some of the seconday batch was the wood storage shed. That's even more impressive then! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Very nice John!!

@pinky

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> How far up that way are you demonstrating? And, when??




Settin up another demo with guild just north of Gainesville soon. Will be staying in Lakecity, Fl.
You need to meet my buddy Bob G. in Lakecity


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> Well...yeah...I like to let em acclimate in my shop.




I'm going to address it to @Mrs RipJack13

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Spinartist said:


> Settin up another demo with guild just north of Gainesville soon. Will be staying in Lakecity, Fl.
> You need to meet my buddy Bob G. in Lakecity



Guild just north of Gainesville??? Alachua? High Springs? Didn't know there was one in this area. However, I have seen some interesting wood turning equipment for sale down there on Craigslist. BIG STUFF!!

And, yes... by all means I need to meet Bob! Haven't run into anyone else sufferin this addiction here locally. If you're staying in Lake City, you're in my backyard. I'm 18 miles north of town. Shoot me a PM and let me know when you're going to be up, we'll have to get together and meet Bob. Need info on the Demo to!


----------



## barry richardson

pinky said:


> There's more.
> 
> View attachment 118294
> 
> View attachment 118295
> 
> View attachment 118296
> 
> View attachment 118297


Awesome shop! Nice lathe set-up too, I get the feeling you do more turning than you let on.......

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## pinky

Barry
I run in streaks... sometimes I'll be pretty consistent at the lathe for a couple months and then 2 months will go by without it getting turned on.


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> Guild just north of Gainesville??? Alachua? High Springs? Didn't know there was one in this area. However, I have seen some interesting wood turning equipment for sale down there on Craigslist. BIG STUFF!!
> 
> And, yes... by all means I need to meet Bob! Haven't run into anyone else sufferin this addiction here locally. If you're staying in Lake City, you're in my backyard. I'm 18 miles north of town. Shoot me a PM and let me know when you're going to be up, we'll have to get together and meet Bob. Need info on the Demo to!



In Bell, Florida


----------



## rocky1

In Bell, FL?????  Say what??? 

Are both people in town members of the guild or is there just one member there? Bell is one of them, "Don't Blink" spots on the map. Trying to remember, it's been awhile since I was down there, can't for the life of me recall if they even have a traffic light in town. Hang on a second...

Uhmmm yeah... Google street view says there's one of them flashing ones at the main most intersection in town. Not one of the fancy stacked up three different color jobbies either... It's Red on one side and Yellow on the other. As best I recall half the streets in town are dirt road.

Someone down there upgraded their lathe a year or so ago, remember a couple lathes listed down that direction on Craigslist.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> In Bell, FL?????  Say what???
> 
> Are both people in town members of the guild or is there just one member there? Bell is one of them, "Don't Blink" spots on the map. Trying to remember, it's been awhile since I was down there, can't for the life of me recall if they even have a traffic light in town. Hang on a second...
> 
> Uhmmm yeah... Google street view says there's one of them flashing ones at the main most intersection in town. Not one of the fancy stacked up three different color jobbies either... It's Red on one side and Yellow on the other. As best I recall half the streets in town are dirt road.
> 
> Someone down there upgraded their lathe a year or so ago, remember a couple lathes listed down that direction on Craigslist.




Yup. Bell, Florida. Got a good guild there. When I demo'd there & visited another time there were 20 to 30 folks at the meeting.


----------



## rocky1

You have got to be kiddin me!! They bus them in from Tallahassee or what?

Not much else to do out there in that neck of the woods, I suppose it's a good hobby for them all to get into. That's interesting!! So how many wood turners we got here in Lake City aside from me and Bob?


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> You have got to be kiddin me!! They bus them in from Tallahassee or what?
> 
> Not much else to do out there in that neck of the woods, I suppose it's a good hobby for them all to get into. That's interesting!! So how many wood turners we got here in Lake City aside from me and Bob?




Think about it... what the heck else is there to do in Bell, Florida.. cept turn wood?
At least those who live there have some smarts.


----------



## rocky1

Pretty nice folks down that way. Dad does pollination for several farmers in the area. Had the opportunity to visit with a couple of them, and yeah most of the folks down that way seem to be pretty level headed and down to earth.


----------



## Lou Currier

I guess it is my turn to show what I refer to as a shop 

If you notice my vast array of organization.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> I guess it is my turn to show what I refer to as a shop
> 
> If you notice my vast array of organization.
> 
> View attachment 118419
> 
> View attachment 118420
> 
> View attachment 118421
> 
> View attachment 118422
> 
> View attachment 118423



Lou, I think you either:

1. Cheated and cleaned before you took those pics.
2. You haven't ever built a single thing.
3. You are a clean freak like @Kenbo.

Nice shop! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@Tony i have to share the space with my wife's Mercedes...she freaks if I get dust on it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> @Tony i have to share the space with my wife's Mercedes...she freaks if I get dust on it



Ah, that's one I hadn't thought of. Carry on!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nice little shop Lou, it looks to have everything you need to make fix or build things, but I only saw one frb?


----------



## Lou Currier

@woodtickgreg I've been meaning to work on that frb thing

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

It's no wonder he can't get any work done. I know a keg when I see one!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## vegas urban lumber

those are stools i tell ya

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier

@Tony ...zooming into shop photos are against the rules

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1

Tony said:


> It's no wonder he can't get any work done. I know a keg when I see one!
> 
> View attachment 118426




Yeah well lets not neglect the crock pot and needle point thread on the wall either!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

Judging by the looks of that thread I'm guessing you build rods too Lou? Or, are you really into needle point?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou, the commodore 64 is not going to make a comeback. let them go Lou... let them go...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Lou Currier

@rocky1 yes I dabble a little bit in rod building. Do a lot of repairs for local folks, it's a good barter skill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Damn...you guy are killing me

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier

ALRIGHT! I admit it...I'm a pack rat...ok

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Yeah, that's it, I fix rods... 

(Glad they didn't notice the empty beer bottles above my needlepoint area...)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

Lou Currier said:


> @rocky1 yes I dabble a little bit in rod building. Do a lot of repairs for local folks, it's a good barter skill



Cool!!! Always wanted to try my hand at that as well. I'm a Die Hard fisherman!! Fished open water in ND 12 months out of the year for several years running. Tough keeping guides open at insanely cold temps, but I fished anyhow! Kept a log for 3 years, was on the water somewhere 150+ days/year 2 years running, and almost that many the third year I kept track of it. Got any pictures of your rods???


----------



## rocky1

Lou Currier said:


> ALRIGHT! I admit it...I'm a pack rat...ok



Methinks Marc and Tony got you beat on that count! You just can't see all their packed away goodies under all the Flat Rate Boxes. And, sawdust. And, chunks of logs. And... And... And...

Reactions: Agree 4 | Great Post 1


----------



## Lou Currier

rocky1 said:


> Cool!!! Always wanted to try my hand at that as well. I'm a Die Hard fisherman!! Fished open water in ND 12 months out of the year for several years running. Tough keeping guides open at insanely cold temps, but I fished anyhow! Kept a log for 3 years, was on the water somewhere 150+ days/year 2 years running, and almost that many the third year I kept track of it. Got any pictures of your rods???



Infoutunately not...


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Yeah, that's it, I fix rods...
> 
> (Glad they didn't notice the empty beer bottles above my needlepoint area...)



And the pink chamber pot next to the beer bottles.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

i like the HNYPOT license plate

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

I'm glad that I have been able to provide this evenings entertainment.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1 | Useful 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

this crew is always happy to have entertainment at someone else's expense

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> I'm glad that I have been able to provide this evenings entertainment.


Thank you Lou, we appreciate your selflessness.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Thanks for taking the heat off me, Lou.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Thanks for taking the heat off me, Lou.


You have not been forgotten, it's just now common knowledge that sending you anything will be tossed on the pile of frb. so it's no good sending you anything anymore.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> Thanks for taking the heat off me, Lou.





 You know that little cartoon they play during intermission???
We were just getting popcorn!! 
 We're comin back!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> You know that little cartoon they play during intermission???
> We were just getting popcorn!!
> We're comin back!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> It's a deal! FYI, I would much rather be cold.





Keep telling yourself that cupcake.. 

RECENT Weather
Dec. 12, 2016
* Kansas City, Mo *

Clear






34°F

Feels like 30

Mon Afternoon
A mix of sun and clouds





37°F

Feels like 37

Mon Evening
Partly cloudy





36°F

Feels like 32

Mon Overnight
Partly cloudy





23°F

Feels like 12

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I am not saying it wont take a minute to acclimatize myself, I am saying I do not go to the beach because there is sand I hate sand. There is sun, which messes with my alabaster complexion and its hot all the time. So it is miserable weather here to me. While it may be miserable weather there I will at least have the option of putting on another layer of clothes. If I take anymore off here I will be arrested, as it is I am at least offensive. This move is a courtesy to my fellow man. Besides, my wife is keeping her business here and we will end up buying a condo on Oahu after my shop gets built out. That was the deal for the condo...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> I am saying I do not go to the beach because there is sand I hate sand *when it gets into my panies...*



Fixed your post.....

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Fixed your post.....


Seriously?....... I am sending you a lava rock for Christmas now. With some sand so you can try it, see how you like it...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> I am not saying it wont take a minute to acclimatize myself, I am saying I do not go to the beach because there is sand I hate sand. There is sun, which messes with my alabaster complexion and its hot all the time. So it is miserable weather here to me. While it may be miserable weather there I will at least have the option of putting on another layer of clothes. If I take anymore off here I will be arrested, as it is I am at least offensive. This move is a courtesy to my fellow man. Besides, my wife is keeping her business here and we will end up buying a condo on Oahu after my shop gets built out. That was the deal for the condo...





CANDY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> CANDY!!!!!!!!!!!


Chocolate ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Uhmmmm... Just remember Gilligan. Khaki shorts and Hawaiian flowerdy shirts are not common attire in KC snow banks. Unless you want folks looking at you funny, (_well funnier than they normally do_), you're gonna hafta invest in Midwest clothes.

No, on second thought, GO FOR IT!!!

_There is not a single picture of a "Hawaiian Shirted Guy in Snowbank" on Google images. That has to be a first! You could be famous!!_

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> _There is not a single picture of a "Hawaiian Shirted Guy in Snowbank" on Google images. That has to be a first! You could be famous!!_

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

OK Gilligan... You better get to shoppin for Wranglers and Carhartts, you ain't gonna be famous after all!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

I cleaned up....a little bit...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1

You stacked up the 4 flat rate boxes?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier

That dust collector looks like it is taking up too much space....you'll have to send it to me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

I love the pull out table in front of your lathe!! Great idea!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> You stacked up the 4 flat rate boxes?




Those are empties he's filling & sending to us!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> I love the pull out table in front of your lathe!! Great idea!!!



Industrial slides. I can put 200lbs on it....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> I cleaned up....a little bit...
> 
> View attachment 119975





rocky1 said:


> You stacked up the 4 flat rate boxes?





 
That was before....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Kenbo is twitching at the thought of that being a clean shop.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Kenbo is twitching at the thought of that being a clean shop.




It's a little more than a twitch.......more like a convulsion.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Kenbo is twitching at the thought of that being a clean shop.


----------



## rocky1

He's up there in the deep freeze trying to pick up, clean, dust, mop, and rearrange things on his computer monitor!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

You know... Someone should design a WoodBarter video game where you can go in and buy, sell, and trade wood, turn different things in each level, buy and use different tools, upgrade your equipment as you progress, put on different finishes, do flat work, go off on @Brink tangents and put little squiggly lines of walnut in dove tails cut on coves, at ridiculous angles for bonus points.

Then there could be the clean your shop levels interspersed throughout! You could start with the @Kenbo level where working on everything with a Dust Buster in one hand would be the biggest challenge, and work your way up to the @ripjack13 and @Tony levels!!! Getting bonus wood, free tool sharpenings, and variables speeds on your lathe for finding goodies hidden on the bottom of the pile in their shop!

We got any programmers here? This thing could be a hit!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> You know... Someone should design a WoodBarter video game where you can go in and buy, sell, and trade wood, turn different things in each level, buy and use different tools, upgrade your equipment as you progress, put on different finishes, do flat work, go off on @Brink tangents and put little squiggly lines of walnut in dove tails cut on coves, at ridiculous angles for bonus points.
> 
> Then there could be the clean your shop levels interspersed throughout! You could start with the @Kenbo level where working on everything with a Dust Buster in one hand would be the biggest challenge, and work your way up to the @ripjack13 and @Tony levels!!! Getting bonus wood, free tool sharpenings, and variables speeds on your lathe for finding goodies hidden on the bottom of the pile in their shop!
> 
> We got any programmers here? This thing could be a hit!!


​

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

You'd be the first one to buy a copy! And, you know it!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> You know... Someone should design a WoodBarter video game where you can go in and buy, sell, and trade wood, turn different things in each level, buy and use different tools, upgrade your equipment as you progress, put on different finishes, do flat work, go off on @Brink tangents and put little squiggly lines of walnut in dove tails cut on coves, at ridiculous angles for bonus points.
> 
> Then there could be the clean your shop levels interspersed throughout! You could start with the @Kenbo level where working on everything with a Dust Buster in one hand would be the biggest challenge, and work your way up to the @ripjack13 and @Tony levels!!! Getting bonus wood, free tool sharpenings, and variables speeds on your lathe for finding goodies hidden on the bottom of the pile in their shop!
> 
> We got any programmers here? This thing could be a hit!!



I love it......ignore the crazy once removed islander....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> You'd be the first one to buy a copy! And, you know it!!!





ripjack13 said:


> I love it......ignore the crazy once removed islander....



Prolly right...


----------



## rocky1

He's just pretending to be grumpy, because I didn't mention him in there... I suppose @Don Ratcliff could be the gremlin that hides under your shop counter and jumps out and tries to hijack every project level, taunting you with Curly Koa but never mailing you any!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sprung

rocky1 said:


> taunting you with Curly Koa but never mailing you any!



I dunno. I've gotten Curly Koa from Don.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kenbo said:


> It's a little more than a twitch.......more like a convulsion.


Kinda like a cat retching up a hairball!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> taunting you with Curly Koa but never mailing you any!


Maybe you should try to be nicer to him......lol



Sprung said:


> I dunno. I've gotten Curly Koa from Don.



Me too.....he must like me, that stuff was out of this world.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

But that wouldn't be any fun! The gremlin in video games is never nice to anyone! I left him alone and what did I get??

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> I cleaned up....a little bit...
> 
> View attachment 119975



You disappoint me Marc, I thought we were in this mess together.......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> You disappoint me Marc, I thought we were in this mess together.......



The wife overruled me....
..but I only did a little. I didn't wanna let you have the crown all to yourself....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> The wife overruled me....
> ..but I only did a little. I didn't wanna let you have the crown all to yourself....



@Mrs RipJack13, cut a man some slack here, don't let me be the Lone Slob in this bunch!!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier

Don't worry @Tony I'm with you

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Me too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> @Mrs RipJack13, cut a man some slack here, don't let me be the Lone Slob in this bunch!!!!!!! Tony



Tony, believe me- you are not the lone slob.............

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fsyxxx

My shop is currently moving to a couple 40 foot storage containers. I haven't been able to do anything there since before April but had to move it out. Starting the shop here soon. Here's just some of the wood that had to be moved. In fifteen years a lot piles up.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Fsyxxx said:


> View attachment 120086 View attachment 120087 My shop is currently moving to a couple 40 foot storage containers. I haven't been able to do anything there since before April but had to move it out. Starting the shop here soon. Here's just some of the wood that had to be moved. In fifteen years a lot piles up.



Dang Greg, that is a stash! Need some help moving that stuff call me man! Tony


----------



## Fsyxxx

@Tony im almost moved. Thank goodness for my helper. Guy has arms like tree limbs. We've been at it for a week or so. Hopefully after church the last load goes In the truck.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man

Fsyxxx said:


> View attachment 120086 View attachment 120087 My shop is currently moving to a couple 40 foot storage containers. I haven't been able to do anything there since before April but had to move it out. Starting the shop here soon. Here's just some of the wood that had to be moved. In fifteen years a lot piles up.


You need to do some serious processing of that load of wood to make it usable! What a beautiful sight. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Fsyxxx

Nature Man said:


> You need to do some serious processing of that load of wood to make it usable! What a beautiful sight. Chuck


The mesquite is pretty fresh cut. It'll be turned pretty soon after the shop gets put up. There's certainly some chainsaw hours there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> You know... Someone should design a WoodBarter video game where you can go in and buy, sell, and trade wood, turn different things in each level, buy and use different tools, upgrade your equipment as you progress, put on different finishes, do flat work, go off on @Brink tangents and put little squiggly lines of walnut in dove tails cut on coves, at ridiculous angles for bonus points.
> 
> Then there could be the clean your shop levels interspersed throughout! You could start with the @Kenbo level where working on everything with a Dust Buster in one hand would be the biggest challenge, and work your way up to the @ripjack13 and @Tony levels!!! Getting bonus wood, free tool sharpenings, and variables speeds on your lathe for finding goodies hidden on the bottom of the pile in their shop!
> 
> We got any programmers here? This thing could be a hit!!



Another idea for the game...a hidden object game. Find the coffee cup. Find the tape measure....

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Did somebody mention mesquite?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Well, my lovely wife gave me some bar clamps for Christmas, I got those put up anyway. Tony

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings

You ain't got enough clamps -- get some more!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff




----------



## Tony

Guys, you don't understand. There are 12 more bar clamps that you don't see there. Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

and you think that's enough?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> and you think that's enough?



You know it ain't brother!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Well, I did finally take a few pictures, since I been giving everyone else a rash of bat guana. My shop is definitely not clean, by any means, but I got a whole lot of shop to clean, and lots of help messing it up at times, and it's constantly being used for a few different things. First bay catches all the yard toys, and assorted other overflow from the small storage shed the wife and mother-in-law keep in @Tony fashion.





Wall full of antique tool type goodies stashed over here as well.





Looking across the shop...





Far back bay, currently used for storage with exception of the back end where all the carpenter tools are located. Maple and Walnut overflow storage beneath cart.




Bathroom is laid out and framed up, just never has been plumbed. Yeah there's some wood working goodies in there too.
*

 *

Backing out to the working bay... No I didn't shoot all that! Wife's father and grandfather used to hunt enthusiastically, and had the hunting camp in the back yard here, so it's a collection of several people's efforts over many years.





The other wall looks as bad...





Everyone has seen the pen blank storage flat rate box organizer assembly table.



 


More to come...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## rocky1

Layout of the wood working section in the center bay at present...

Bandsaw, table saw, drill press, hydraulic press in top left corner. Welder, wire feed, torch, metal bandsaw, welding table in top right corner. Toaster oven was moved to welding table because it's all steel, and thus flame proof





Tool box, tray, garbage can, lathe layout. Everything is sorta handy... Need a smaller trash can in this arrangement.





The infamous Harbor Freight Tool Cart at present...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony

@rocky1 how big is your shop?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@rocky1 There is way too much room in there, I could fill that with lots of crap, lol. All kiding aside, very nice shop! And huge!
What's that little white truck thingy?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Shop is big Tony, don't know for sure, never measured it honestly... 32 x 60ish. Lots to keep clean!! Therefore it's easier to try and keep it clean. Was a disaster when I inherited it. Took about 2 months to clean it all up. Car trailer loaded with scrap iron, sold lots of car parts, sorted nuts, bolts, nails, screws, and pounds and pounds of little odds and ends for days.

Little truck thing is a Suzuki mini truck. 660cc 3 cylinder, 5 speed, 4x4, lifted 2 inches ATV tires all the way around.

I've got lots of toys in there for sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

@woodtickgreg - OK Greg... Back at the house so I can get at pictures to answer your question better. Posted this up once before in reply to someone's question on what kind of side by side did we have.

Mini Truck was an auction sale purchase. These things typically start around 5 - 6 grand in running order. This one ran, but had issues, I picked it up for $1900. Bought an '89 Chevy 3500 in front of it, thinking I was bidding on this, wound up making over $200 on it after the auctioneers' cut, and never took it off the lot. Told them what happened, we ran it back through the sale the next month. 

Top end on these little things, older carbureted models was around 45 - 50 mph, I want to say around '97 - '98 they went fuel injection and they'll top out around 65 - 70. Got it running to load it, battery was shot, so I replaced that. Ran, but it spit and sputtered up 'til you hit 3rd gear then started losing power. Mechanic buddy came out and we tried running codes on it. Nothing about these things is OBD II compliant. Supposed to be, but after 4 scan tools, the last being a $6500 Snap On Scan Tool, we gave up. Pulled a compression test, that indicated head gasket leak, so we pulled the head, had the valve train reworked and the head decked. Replaced timing belt and water pump while it was all apart.

Replaced struts and shocks (_they were all shot_), left CV joint (_boot was torn and it was snapping and popping_), repaired the exhaust system (_it was about half torn off and leaking everywhere_). Decided to go ahead and do the 2" lift kit while replacing struts and shocks just so we didn't have to take it all back apart again. Spacers above the struts on front (_E-Bayed kit. PITA to install!!!_), added a leaf in rear. (_Bought those through Jeg's as best I recall. That's questionable on these because they don't weigh anything and it tends to stiffen the suspension to the point it lifts tires off the ground constantly on un-level terrain, but I intended using it to work around the farm, and the extra leaf just about doubles payload. You go from 900 lbs. to 1500._) That necessitated new U-Bolts, and plates underneath the axle as well, but we still came in under $250 on the lift.

Added an auxiliary fuse panel to carry the driving lights, added driving lights and rear cargo lamp/backup light, (_ordered a kit for all that, relay and switch were about the only thing that wasn't modified on it, completely rebuilt the wiring harness_), replaced radio antenna and radio, plumbed it into the auxiliary fuse panel as well. Stock fuse panel is utterly impossible to get at on this model, and there is some issue with wiring on the after-market radios and the lights in several mini-truck threads I read so that was an easy choice to make. 

Left front fender was caved in, pulled it and beat it out straight, had to do a little patching of rust on the cab post behind the fender, little bondo work on rust on the hood, and a few other little dings on the cab. Otherwise it's pretty sound body-wise. Side panels were froze up, got them all working like they're supposed too; fold down and slide off. Was going to replace the front bumper, mini-truck dealer told me to heat it up, straighten it out, epoxy the crack, and save the $350 unless I was building a show truck. 

Still hadn't got but about 37 mph out of it at that point, got on the net and started chasing mini-truck threads and found there is a problem with rust in the gas tanks on these things. The housing around the fuel pump acts as the primary filter, it plugs up, and they starve for fuel. If you take it out and clean the housing up, clean the tank out, and put fresh gas in them, they'll run a whole lot better. We went ahead and found a replacement pump as long as it was out. (_Pays to know your local parts man well and catch him on slow day, when he needs entertainment! We handed him the fuel pump, told him we needed one just like it. He asked what it fit, we told him he didn't want to know. He insisted! We told him!! He said, we were right, he didn't want to know. After pulling about 20 different pumps off the shelf, finding one close but it was plumbed opposite of what we needed, call to the manufacturer questioning reversed specs on that pump, pulling another 10 or so, found one that required about 2 seconds with the die grinder and it was exactly what was in it.) _Took it out for a test drive, picked up about 5 - 10 mph in the first 5 miles. Made the loop in the drive at the office, turning around, it hiccupped once, and was a whole new truck!!! We were scratching studs in the first 3 gears. Went back by the house at 68 mph! 

Mini-truck dealer in Jackson, MO where I bought about 90% of my parts, (_actually only about 4 - 5 miles from a friend's house there in Jackson)_, had a sale on tires and wheels that spring, bought the whole set, new, mounted and balanced, for about half price. Had to trim a little off the corner of the bumper, and beat about 3-4 inches flat in the back of the fender to clear them, but that was it. 20 minutes and I was done altering for tires.

Needs paint, I still need to fabricate an end gate for it, want to fabricate a receiver hitch on front and bumper with receiver on rear, and put a winch on it. Could use the seats recovered, driver's side is split all the way across the seat. Otherwise runs like a top! Dirt road it'll spin the back tires in all 5 gears with the ATV tires. Taller tires cut my top end about 5 mph according to GPS. Blast to drive, but this is supposedly the smallest cab of all the minis, so there simply isn't much room in it. My knees are pretty much on the dash!


Before picture, day I drug it home...




















After a couple months and several thousand dollars tinkering...

Reactions: Way Cool 8 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I always liked those little mini trucks, and that one is way cool now! Years ago when I had a landscape business I entertained the idea of running a fleet of those things. It would have been kind of a gimmick but people would have related to them. They would have been perfect in the tight neighborhoods for parking etc. 1 or 2 guys in each rig with 2 small 21" lawnmowers, back pack blowers, and some fabbed up trimmer racks on the sides for stick edgers and line trimmers.


----------



## rocky1

Oh yeah, they get attention! Few states they aren't street legal at all, but I believe Michigan was pretty open on them in respect to laws.

G&R Imports in Jackson, MO has been the best source for information, parts, accessories that I've found to date. They also carry a pretty extensive line of used trucks and vans there. Craigslist typically has a few hiding somewhere. And, as best I recall you have someone up there in your neck of the woods selling trucks and a few parts.

The only drawback to running a fleet of them would be... Everything on them is outrageously priced!!! If you can find a part's counterpart on a vehicle sold in the US, you can usually buy it for a third the cost. Fuel pump on mine was for an '02 Chevy Nova, that model was manufactured by Geo. We had to buzz a piece of casting out 1/8" x 1/4" in a recess on the bottom of the pump was all. Suzuki pump from G&R was $283, the Nova pump set me back about $100. Shocks obviously fit something else as well, they were $25 from G&R, front struts on the other hand were $185 apiece. And, you just really don't have a lot of options in shopping around for parts for them.


----------



## NeilYeag

Ha, they run a lot of those little trucks around here up in rice country. Just run them forever. I see them all the time, no doors, some no windshields rusted to all get out, but still hauling crap around!
The problem is they dive the freaking things at night. NO LIGHTS. Got to be so freaking careful after dark.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Yeah, from what I understand they're supposed to be pretty dependable little vehicles. Japan has laws governing emissions testing and licensing on them, that after so many years, it's simply more feasible for them to replace the truck than it is to pass emissions tests and license it.

Since they're stuck on an island, they can't go very far, and most seldom see any high speeds, they just run around town making deliveries, so most leave Japan with fairly low mileage, in fairly decent shape. Did the conversion on the odometer reading, mine only has around 35,000 miles on it, and it's a '99.


----------



## Tony

Nobody has posted anything here for awhile, thought I would bump this. Tony


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Nobody has posted anything here for awhile, thought I would bump this. Tony



Your bump is useless unless you have some pics to include!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

@rocky1 a few questions...what is the crutch for and what is that pink thing under your boxing station?

Your truck looks like a 55+ community golf cart on steroids and I see lots of antler pens hanging around there

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Where is the crazy islander @Don Ratcliff ...did he get eaten by a shark?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Lou Currier said:


> @rocky1 a few questions...what is the crutch for and what is that pink thing under your boxing station?
> 
> Your truck looks like a 55+ community golf cart on steroids and I see lots of antler pens hanging around there




*Crutch* - I have not a clue... More crap the mother-in-law and wife moved from the little storage shed into my shop, in my way, given it's location. Why? Because they can't keep their shed clean! They've got in there and cleaned it out 3 - 4 times in the brief 8 years or so I've been here, within 6 months you can't walk around in there. Sneak in to the fridge and freezer, but everything else is hid. Path wandering through the mess is about it. 

*Pink thing* under the counter - is a rubber half round candy mold, that's folded over itself. Has 16 - 1 inch diameter half round cups in it. Bought several of them in hopes of casting refrigerator magnets and such, the ones that were too big, came in the house for creating candy and cookies, the ones that were small enough stayed in the shop. Was pouring left over resin in it, making little half round balls out of it, until I got a few pen molds built, now I typically keep a few blanks for casting sitting in the mold, ready to cast and pour pen blanks with my leftover resin. Much more fun than collecting little half-round gizmos. 

Kinda thought they might look cool set on top of bottle stoppers and polished up. Could make interesting lights on the side of a deeply set candle, could be interesting set in a piece that occupies a sunny window. I don't know, what I'm going to do with them honestly. Glue them to a piece of wood and make something out of them. Glue a magnet on the back, and paint smiley faces on them or something. That's half the reason I quit pouring them, couldn't decide what to do with them






Old folks would have a blast with the mini truck. Mother-in-law didn't think she could drive it, right hand drive and standard transmission, but she had it down before she got out of the yard. She loves it! It would be fun on the golf course though with 60+ mph top end!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> *Crutch* - I have not a clue... More crap the mother-in-law and wife moved from the little storage shed into my shop, in my way, given it's location. Why? Because they can't keep their shed clean! They've got in there and cleaned it out 3 - 4 times in the brief 8 years or so I've been here, within 6 months you can't walk around in there. Sneak in to the fridge and freezer, but everything else is hid. Path wandering through the mess is about it.
> 
> *Pink thing* under the counter - is a rubber half round candy mold, that's folded over itself. Has 16 - 1 inch diameter half round cups in it. Bought several of them in hopes of casting refrigerator magnets and such, the ones that were too big, came in the house for creating candy and cookies, the ones that were small enough stayed in the shop. Was pouring left over resin in it, making little half round balls out of it, until I got a few pen molds built, now I typically keep a few blanks for casting sitting in the mold, ready to cast and pour pen blanks with my leftover resin. Much more fun than collecting little half-round gizmos.
> 
> Kinda thought they might look cool set on top of bottle stoppers and polished up. Could make interesting lights on the side of a deeply set candle, could be interesting set in a piece that occupies a sunny window. I don't know, what I'm going to do with them honestly. Glue them to a piece of wood and make something out of them. Glue a magnet on the back, and paint smiley faces on them or something. That's half the reason I quit pouring them, couldn't decide what to do with them
> 
> View attachment 131105
> 
> 
> Old folks would have a blast with the mini truck. Mother-in-law didn't think she could drive it, right hand drive and standard transmission, but she had it down before she got out of the yard. She loves it! It would be fun on the golf course though with 60+ mph top end!



If you decide to get rid of some of those round things I might buy some from you, use them for stoppers. Tony


----------



## rocky1

PM inbound.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> Where is the crazy islander @Don Ratcliff ...did he get eaten by a shark?


No, i did not. I have been busy learning a new job and a new city.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Don Ratcliff said:


> No, i did not. I have been busy learning a new job and a new city.



So you ignore your friends?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Here's todays effort at cleaning up.....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Here's todays effort at cleaning up.....
> 
> View attachment 133277





Cease and desist that!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> I cleaned up....a little bit...
> 
> View attachment 119975





ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 120007
> That was before....



Before....middle...and after pics...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

And, this process has taken how long?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

I cleaned up mine by bringing home another pile of stuff from Waco....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Don't worry mine is looking about as bad right now, not being able to work in the shop, and having the mower torn a-part, and the skid steer!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> And, this process has taken how long?



Too long....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ray D

I like the monster truck on the dust collector. I'm glad that stayed in place. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ok. Im done for the day.
Here's some peeks....


 



 

Under the bench is cleared out!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Bout time I let @Tony keep the crown to himself for a while....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

@ripjack13 
Ok. Im done for the day.
Here's some peeks..

Under the bench is cleared out!!!

View attachment 133292[/QUOTE]








Now where's that curly Camphor that @Spinartist sent??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

@ripjack13 how do you turn with that shelf in your crotch?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

VERY CAREFULLY!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

DKMD said:


> @ripjack13 how do you turn with that shelf in your crotch?



Its a pull out. Just a piece of 1" plywood with 100lb drawer slides from pratt and whitney. (They were tossing em out, just needed some cleaning and grease, good as new. )
It goes back in when I turn, but when im assembling pens or making knife grips and gun grips It gets pulled out.
It's one inch below the bottom of the bench, that way I can only keep small things there without damaging them...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213

Now, I know why I joined this forum, because we all have need some serious "intervention"- some more than others. Begs the question if I should post a "help wanted" ad here at WB for those who need a "wood butler/shop butler".

I was also going to post my shop, but I figure I will wait till I get done organizing it and cleaning it (in the next 10 years or so) as well as hide or get rid of any out of date stuff so I don't get some flak from you folks

I have to admit, I am a wood horder to some extent, but some of you guys have extreme problems! For one, I feel bad for all of our families when we pass on to the other side- with all the tools, woods, materials, machinery, etc. Can you image have to do an inventory of each and every piece to get liquidated for an estate sale? This is giving me a headache just thinking about it. For those of you pondering- the woodshop is way too big to come to the grave with you and no, no, no there will be no mausoleum that will be erected to house your collection that you left behind.......well maybe will make an exception and you can use your favorite burls and figured wood to make your custom fitted casket........make sure that is all on your will and have the woods put aside

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier

Now that you jumped in you are committed and must post a  of your shop within 24 hours

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

If I can jam 3 lathes, table saw, band saw, scroll saw, belt/disc sander, oven, dust collector, furnace, lumber racks, and 500BF of hardwood in under 400 square feet of space, anything goes

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Arn213

Lou Currier said:


> Now that you jumped in you are committed and must post a  of your shop within 24 hours



No pressure Lou. Well, since you pulled out the  that means I have to "put out". Okay, how about I start with the work in progress? Does that count? Since this thread started many years ago, I will commit to showing you what I have in progress (back area still needs to be closed up with plywood and build more racks to store the lumber properly). I have this anti-storage room where I have some of the wood processed in dimensional lumber and the main shop space I have some slabs, smaller logs, boards that has to be process still to dimensional lumber- I keep all the dusty stuff with the machinery

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## rocky1

At least you took it out of the flat rate boxes!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Arn213

rocky1 said:


> At least you took it out of the flat rate boxes!


Yeah, but the flat rate boxes are on the other side of the wall where it is messy (wink, wink) 

Oh @Don Ratcliff , there will be "no supersizing and pen mark ups on any out of date objects!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> At least you took it out of the flat rate boxes!



I resemble that remark.....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

It's @rocky1 you have to worry about...in due time he will have it all dissected. On the other hand it looks like you have a wood problem and may have to seek help immediately

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

I also don't see any tools in the picture so it doesn't qualify as a shop!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Sure... Throw me under the bus, then you dissect it!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

rocky1 said:


> Sure... Throw me under the bus, then you dissect it!



But you do such a good job!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Well, I was wondering what kind of alien that is on the top shelf next to the divider in the middle.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arn213

Lou Currier said:


> I also don't see any tools in the picture so it doesn't qualify as a shop!



I was afraid of that. How about I dig out my chisel sets, measuring tools, hand planer, hand drill, hand sander, hand jig saw?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arn213

rocky1 said:


> Well, I was wondering what kind of alien that is on the top shelf next to the divider in the middle.


Are you referring to these "aliens"? They are puffer fish set from a pottery place that my wife painted for our boys that was glazed and fired in the kiln when they were younger......

View attachment 135033


----------



## rocky1

No... I was looking at this one Arnold.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Arn213 said:


> I was afraid of that. How about I dig out my chisel sets, measuring tools, hand planer, hand drill, hand sander, hand jig saw



What do you think everyone...is he trying to hide the title of the messiest shop?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Well, @ripjack13 did clean his up because he had company coming and he was ashamed of it. But, that leaves @Tony and one or two others.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arn213

Lou Currier said:


> It's @rocky1 you have to worry about...in due time he will have it all dissected. On the other hand it looks like you have a wood problem and may have to seek help immediately



@rocky1 you will need 3D glasses to view my photo. I plead the fifth. I do not have a wood problem
that I cannot control. I have you guys for support...........what day and times do we meet? For process of healing, I'll give up my favorite wood in my stash every sit down we have, but you guys have to do the same- and you have to give up a sizeable amount like a workable billet. No pen blanks, no knife blanks or no duck calls and not cut offs allowed

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Mine was really messy yesterday morning...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arn213

rocky1 said:


> No... I was looking at this one Arnold.
> 
> View attachment 135034



Let's find "Waldo" time- that is a box end.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

That looks GOOD compared to mine right now!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arn213

Schroedc said:


> Mine was really messy yesterday morning...
> 
> View attachment 135038


What is on the sheet pan bakers rack? I love chocolate chip cookies!


----------



## Schroedc

Arn213 said:


> What is on the bakers rack- I love chocolate chip cookies!



Pen blanks, pen parts, silicone molds for casting, assorted parts for other projects


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> That looks GOOD compared to mine right now!



For me that is chaos and mayhem and I can't start a job with it like that.


----------



## Arn213

Schroedc said:


> Pen blanks, pen parts, silicone molds for casting, assorted parts for other projects


I was pulling your arm- that is very cool. I was actually thinking the other day what would be a good way to store little wood pieces- I like the rack with the tray pans! @Schroedc that is a creative, crafty and efficient way to make use of that space to store smaller items. Easier to find what you need as oppose to putting it on a bin to dig looking for the sucker! You can see things better with a larger surface foot print.


----------



## Schroedc

Arn213 said:


> I was pulling your arm- that is very cool. I was actually thinking the other day what would be a good way to store little wood pieces- I like the rack with the tray pans!



Check with restaurants, grocery stores, bakeries, etc. They every so often have to replace them and you can buy them for aluminum scrap price. Same thing with the pans, I'll cut carpet to fit some of them for laying out stuff as I assemble so it doesn't get scratched up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Arn213

Lou Currier said:


> What do you think everyone...is he trying to hide the title of the messiest shop?


I am guilty Lou, I am guilty I tell you ! You found me out- no pen blanks for you

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

Schroedc said:


> For me that is chaos and mayhem and I can't start a job with it like that.



Mine's a mess as a result of mechanic projects, things tossed in there before the hurricane, been to hot to work out there, so I haven't really got into cleaning it. Supposed to be a little cooler next week, so hopefully get chance to pick up a little.


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Mine was really messy yesterday morning...
> 
> View attachment 135038



You call that messy? Geez, amateurs right @ripjack13? Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Arn213 said:


> I am guilty Lou, I am guilty I tell you ! You found me out- no pen blanks for you



I like this guy.....I don't care what you guys say bad about him....

I got your back Arnie....

Reactions: Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> You call that messy? Geez, amateurs right @ripjack13? Tony



Mine has since gone to the dust pile...and I started a new pile of frb's.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arn213

ripjack13 said:


> I like this guy.....I don't care what you guys say bad about him....
> 
> I got your back Arnie....



@ripjack13 & @Tony @rocky1 you are officially in the "good list"The rest of you on the "naughty list" this holiday. You mean there are guys here that says bad things about me? Really?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

I'm a benevolent man! I enjoy making others feel good about themselves. This post, I hope, makes other feel good about their shops! It can't hurt - much! And, no, I didn't go about dusting and making straight stacks. I just opened the door and pushed the button! Ya gotta luv me! Eggggaaddddsss - I'm not gonna hang my head - it took me 61 years to learn to be this messy! And I'm proud of it. (I only post these because of an almost Double Dog Dare on another thread! - you know who you are!).

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

Mike Hill said:


> I'm a benevolent man! I enjoy making others feel good about themselves. This post, I hope, makes other feel good about their shops! It can't hurt - much! And, no, I didn't go about dusting and making straight stacks. I just opened the door and pushed the button! Ya gotta luv me! Eggggaaddddsss - I'm not gonna hang my head - it took me 61 years to learn to be this messy! And I'm proud of it. (I only post these because of an almost Double Dog Dare on another thread! - you know who you are!).
> 
> View attachment 135662 View attachment 135664 View attachment 135665



Hell, that's not bad Mike! If you've read through this thread you know you're in good company! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I like it! I could work in there, makes my shop look clean!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

I think we have a winner

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

DKMD said:


> View attachment 135668



I helped clean out the house of a hoarder once, with my father being the one in charge of the cleanup efforts... Those scenes are way too familiar - and it's been nearly 20 years. It took us a little over a year to get the house cleaned out, fixed up, and ready for sale. I won't be sharing stories from that experience...

@Mike Hill - I've seen messier shop pics, but I know for certain I wouldn't be able to work in there!


----------



## Schroedc

@Sprung has seem my shop in its usual condition so he can testify that this is a disaster

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> @Sprung has seem my shop in its usual condition so he can testify that this is a disaster
> 
> View attachment 135679



Silly man, that's not a disaster!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Silly man, that's not a disaster!!!!!!!!



For Colin's shop, it is! He runs a tight ship there!


----------



## ripjack13

Mike Hill said:


> (I only post these because of an almost Double Dog Dare on another thread! - you know who you are!).



I thought I did...I couldn't remember....ha!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

Mike Hill said:


> I'm a benevolent man! I enjoy making others feel good about themselves. This post, I hope, makes other feel good about their shops! It can't hurt - much! And, no, I didn't go about dusting and making straight stacks. I just opened the door and pushed the button! Ya gotta luv me! Eggggaaddddsss - I'm not gonna hang my head - it took me 61 years to learn to be this messy! And I'm proud of it. (I only post these because of an almost Double Dog Dare on another thread! - you know who you are!).
> 
> View attachment 135662 View attachment 135664 View attachment 135665




@Kenbo  DON'T LOOK @Mike Hill 's post #290!!! We don't want to loose you! You might not recover.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Kenbo

Spinartist said:


> @Kenbo  DON'T LOOK @Mike Hill 's post #290!!! We don't want to loose you! You might not recover.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 11


----------



## rocky1

Thanks Ken! Been a long day!! I needed that.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kenbo

rocky1 said:


> Thanks Ken! Been a long day!! I needed that.



You're welcome. I needed it too.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Kenbo said:


> View attachment 135699


In the "true spirit" of WB

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Kerry Weeks

My shop, it's a mess with 27 projects (both wood and metal) going at once.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

Kerry, are you building a steady rest or just working on it? Tony


----------



## Kerry Weeks

That 1 is just being worked on. mine is done and lots bigger.


----------



## Kerry Weeks

Kerry Weeks said:


> That 1 is just being worked on. mine is done and lots bigger.






I can fit a full 20 in round in this steady rest.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Not that messy....there's still floor open space....lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Not that messy....there's still floor open space....lol



I was going to say that's only messy if you went to the @Kenbo school of Shop Keeping! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kenbo said:


> View attachment 135699



Are those to scale birds? I don't see a blue lighter....just blue birds...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> Thanks Ken! Been a long day!! I needed that.




You're welcome!! & how did you know my first name is Ken??

Lee, which I go by, is my middle name!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist

Kerry Weeks said:


> My shop, it's a mess with 27 projects (both wood and metal) going at once.
> 
> 
> Now that's a woodturners shop!!!
> What's the wire for wrapped around your dust collection pipe? Static discharge??


----------



## Spinartist

@Kerry Weeks

Now that's a woodturners shop!!!
What's the wire for wrapped around your dust collection pipe? Static discharge??

& I love the hoist!! Is the mount bolted to lathe commercially sold or did you make it?


----------



## Kerry Weeks

I bought it from Amazon somthing like 29$ delivered


----------



## Spinartist

Kerry Weeks said:


> I bought it from Amazon somthing like 29$ delivered




An auto trailer hitch thingie?


----------



## Kerry Weeks

Yep made the hoist for the truck, and a friend said you can mount it here. so I got a bumper hitch receiver and used 1 of their holes and drilled 2 more. now it works on both truck and lathe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Kerry Weeks said:


> Yep made the hoist for the truck, and a friend said you can mount it here. so I got a bumper hitch receiver and used 1 of their holes and drilled 2 more. now it works on both truck and lathe.




I just saw it on your hoist post! Cool!!


----------



## TimR

Yep, that's a proper shop!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

So I'm at this guys house and i walk into his garage....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Danged, I need that much room!


----------



## Mike Hill

Kerry Weeks said:


> My shop, it's a mess with 27 projects (both wood and metal) going at once.
> 
> View attachment 135844
> 
> View attachment 135845
> 
> View attachment 135847
> 
> View attachment 135848
> 
> View attachment 135849
> 
> View attachment 135850
> 
> View attachment 135851
> 
> View attachment 135852
> 
> View attachment 135853
> 
> View attachment 135854


Just looked at this again-I do really like that trailer hitch thingie. Maybe when I get a big boys lathe! I've only got a Nova. Oh and those 18' boring bars standing in the corner are sweet too! I went to a Moulthrop show in Atlanta a few years back and imagined what tools he had to use to do his work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> So I'm at this guys house and i walk into his garage....
> 
> View attachment 148043


It's to clean for you to be in Texas. And to dirty for Canada. Did you go to Florida today?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's nuthin! I still see pathways and the floor, plenty of room to work.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Arn213

@Kerry Weeks- that is a great shop, love the stations and I really dig the handpainted logo of the tree with it’s roots encapsulated in an “egg shape” space! That would make a great logo printed on a t-shirt!


----------



## Lou Currier

Ahh...the long lost “showus your shop” thread...we need some of the new guys to contribute

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rustburger

I spent the last few days adding modular units to the back of my shop, building a new work bench, throwing out unused wood and lots of cleaning. At this point it is about 75% complete and won't stay this clean for long.

Hopefully, a new Jet lathe comes soon.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lou Currier

He’s shooting for the @Kenbo vote of cleanliness approval

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## phinds

Rustburger said:


> ... throwing out unused wood ...


Wait ... you threw out unused wood? You threw out WOOD? YOU THREW OUT WOOD??? WHAT THE HELL?

You clearly have the wrong mindset for a woodworker:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

And, some of the sawdust too!


----------



## Rustburger

I am having regrets already!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clay3063

As part and parcel with what we are trying to accomplish here in Southern Colorado, we received a 16' cargo trailer with a 7' inside height. The purpose of this trailer was to build a portable workshop to house most of our woodworking tools and allow us a means of helping the homeless learn new skills. Mary and I made the trip back to Texas in mid September to pick up the trailer and bring it back. We had hoped to get everything set up within a week of getting it back. But there have been a lot of other things that came up that put a damper on that idea. After having it a month, loaded with our tools and supplies we were finally able to procure the materials and have the time to start working on it. The first thing I did was wire it with plenty of outlets and lighting. Once that was done then we set about building a workbench and cabinets for the lathe and all the blanks we have been gifted with along with those we already had. Then we took the workbench that we built years ago and cut it down to a size that would allow us to put it in the trailer and still walk down the middle. Once everything is back inside it is still feasible to close the doors and work on little projects although it is a little cramped.
Yesterday ( I forgot to take pictures) I made the first real project out of this thing along with help from one of our "sheltered" homeless men who lives in the rv park, Cris. There is another couple living here in this park that needed a set of steps for their travel trailer. The built in steps had finally given up the ghost and had become a safety hazard. I took a bunch of cutoffs from some other jobs I've been doing with another young man who has his own construction / remodeling business and made a set of steps for this couple. Today, I have plans, if there are no interruptions, to finally turn the pepper grinders I ordered from PSI some time back. I also hope to start gluing up some more pen blanks using the rest of the kits that were given to us by several members of WB. We have pens in several locations here in Colorado and Texas that we are using to provide funds to feed the homeless.
We have been looking for sometime now at land to start building the actual mission that will be composed of small houses to accommodate and house those who are defined as chronically homeless. It has been an uphill battle from the start but we are sure that something will come up eventualy. In the mean time we are also looking at renting a building that will allow us to have our worship service inside during the winter months. We have been turned down twice now because of the stigma associated with the homeless.
Anyway, I just wanted to say I am still kicking. Just been busy. And one word, the right hand cabinet is now pretty much full of pen blanks. And I still have enough in boxes to fill the other side but have reserved that side for tools, glue etc.
Shalom!

Clay

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 1


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

Yeah, looks like a bomb went off.....

http://Rule #2/UtqhugEl.jpg 

http://Rule #2/Y1D5WEpl.jpg 

http://Rule #2/PGmqGQNl.jpg 

Granted, I CAN get to the table saw....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@mdlbldrmatt135 No worries... @Tony has you beat! At least you have your zip ties in order 

Give @rocky1 a couple hours and he will thoroughly evaluate your shop

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Looks about like mine presently, except mine's 4 times as big.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

rocky1 said:


> Looks about like mine presently, except mine's 4 times as big.



Yeah 12x24 isn't all that big.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## rocky1

Well 3 times as big anyhow... 12x24 mess like that I can clean up in short order, when it grows to a 30 x 60 mess like that, you can walk around for days trying to figure out where to put everything.


----------



## Sprung

mdlbldrmatt135 said:


> Yeah 12x24 isn't all that big.



No, that ain't all that big...

I'm working out of a similar sized space - I think mine is 13x22.5 - and it's all packed in there pretty good.


----------



## ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> I reallllly need to clean my shop....
> View attachment 117772
> View attachment 117773





 



 

Well....it is a smidgen cleaner.....


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 155567
> 
> View attachment 155568
> 
> Well....it is a smidgen cleaner.....



Looks good Marc! (Actually, I'm disappointed in you!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@ripjack13 what you really need to do is open all those flat rate boxes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

That would ruin the surprise... Long as they're all sealed, it's like Christmas, any time he's having a bad day!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

In order to see how much perfection goes into @Jamesis answer in the qotw....
Show us .....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jamesis

ripjack13 said:


> In order to see how much perfection goes into @Jamesis answer in the qotw....
> Show us .....



I'm a perfectionist at my work, not so much in my shop. My shop isn't so clean you can eat off the floor like I see in so many of those Youtube videos. Makes me wonder if those guys in the "eat off the floor" shops actually do any woodworking, or just make videos?

My shop is 12 miles away, and I'm not going there today, but I'll try to get some pics up this week.

Jamesis

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Jamesis said:


> I'm a perfectionist at my work, not so much in my shop. My shop isn't so clean you can eat off the floor like I see in so many of those Youtube videos. Makes me wonder if those guys in the "eat off the floor" shops actually do any woodworking, or just make videos?
> 
> My shop is 12 miles away, and I'm not going there today, but I'll try to get some pics up this week.
> 
> Jamesis



Look back a few pages to the first page. ..compare Ken's shop, and then scroll down to see mine...and then page 17 down at the bottom...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

the pile of boxes has been removed/cleaned up though....the rest....well...no, not yet.


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> the pile of boxes has been removed/cleaned up though....the rest....well...no, not yet.



Don't feel bad Marc. The picture of mine looks great compared to how it is right now.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jamesis

Wait til I post pics of My Friends shop, It will SHOCK You!

Jamesis

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

No after Tony's shop not much affects folks around here!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jamesis

*WARNING: What You Are About To See Cannot Be Unseen.*







My friends shop whom shall remain unnamed.







You have been Warned!











 



 



 



 









 








 






James,
Don't say I didn't warn Ya!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

WOW in the 9" pile of sawdust what is the clamp holding in place?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## Tony

Jamesis said:


> *WARNING: What You Are About To See Cannot Be Unseen.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friends shop whom shall remain unnamed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have been Warned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 156827
> 
> View attachment 156828
> 
> View attachment 156829
> 
> View attachment 156830
> 
> View attachment 156831
> 
> 
> View attachment 156832
> 
> 
> View attachment 156833
> 
> View attachment 156834
> 
> 
> View attachment 156835
> 
> View attachment 156836
> 
> 
> James,
> Don't say I didn't warn Ya!



HA!!!! Amateur....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds

Seems reasonably clean to me. I saw whole areas where the floor had hardly any sawdust on it, and a 9" pile of sawdust is amateur hour. My RAS has a foot or two under it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Jamesis said:


> *WARNING: What You Are About To See Cannot Be Unseen.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friends shop whom shall remain unnamed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have been Warned!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, since your friends shop is cleaner than mine, I'll work on it...ok....
> 
> View attachment 156827
> 
> View attachment 156828
> 
> View attachment 156829
> 
> View attachment 156830
> 
> View attachment 156831
> 
> 
> View attachment 156832
> 
> 
> View attachment 156833
> 
> View attachment 156834
> 
> 
> View attachment 156835
> 
> View attachment 156836
> 
> 
> James,
> Don't say I didn't warn Ya!


----------



## rocky1

Wildthings said:


> WOW in the 9" pile of sawdust what is the clamp holding in place?




Stop block clamped to the fence on the back of the radial arm saw.


----------



## rocky1

Damn Tony, I didn't know you had relatives in New York! 

No wait... That's probably one of Marc's relatives up in that corner of the world. 

Amateur hour James!! Dig around a bit, there's several around here that are that clean. And, a few cleaner yet!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## phinds



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

If he'd pick it all up he could build a stack of bowl blanks to turn!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jamesis

At his shop today he told me after the Holidays he is going to clean it up.

We'll see!


----------



## rocky1

Tony has been saying that for 3 years!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> Tony has been saying that for 3 years!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Jamesis said:


> At his shop today he told me after the Holidays he is going to clean it up.
> 
> We'll see!



You might suggest he open all the windows, remove all the screens, and go in with a leaf blower first! He could probably blow a 55 gallon drum of sawdust out the windows, and not have to pick it up.


----------



## Jamesis

Believe it or not I offered to bring over my Air Compressor, but he said No, the wife would complain about all of the sawdust blowing around!


----------



## ripjack13

Wow....I need to show Michele....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Jamesis said:


> Believe it or not I offered to bring over my Air Compressor, but he said No, the wife would complain about all of the sawdust blowing around!



The air compressor works nice, I frequently use mine to sweep the shop. Start on top of the benches, shelves, floor level storage, in the tool boxes, inside saws, belt sander, around the lathes, then get after the floor. Kinda herd it all to the middle and maybe pick up the bigger chunks and the overburden, then send the rest out the door! Much easier than trying to sweep around everything. 

Tell him to tell the wife it is good for the lawn, kinda like mulch, adding organic matter back to nature. 




ripjack13 said:


> Wow....I need to show Michele....



She may look at that, and send you to group meetings to head off your impending shop issues!!


----------



## Mr. Peet

I think this coming NEW year I'll locate my lathe again.... Well, its right there behind the band saw next to the drill press. I mean, be able to get to it....and maybe use it...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jamesis

???????


----------



## phinds

It should be noted that this:





is just a few feet from where Mark has the wood-burning heater for his house. Evey time I visit him in the winter I expect to see the charred remains of his house.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Mr. Peet said:


> I think this coming NEW year I'll locate my lathe again.... Well, its right there behind the band saw next to the drill press. I mean, be able to get to it....and maybe use it...View attachment 156896



Mr Peet we have a lot of members here who would love to help you find your lathe. Just start posting pictures of what is available until you get to it. Heck some of these guys would probably be willing to help you go beyond that point.

On side note . The Sumac i got from you that was wet. I double sealed the ends but that stuff went wild even leaving it in a cardboard box. The dry slabs are find but I dont think the wet stuff is through doing its thing yet. Thank God it was summer time here. That stuff may have blown up LOL. I think I will still be able to get some usable things from them so they aint gonna be a total lost.

Rodney

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ironman123

I thought after being here all these years I would show my shop.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Mr Peet we have a lot of members here who would love to help you find your lathe. Just start posting pictures of what is available until you get to it. Heck some of these guys would probably be willing to help you go beyond that point.
> 
> On side note . The Sumac i got from you that was wet. I double sealed the ends but that stuff went wild even leaving it in a cardboard box. The dry slabs are find but I dont think the wet stuff is through doing its thing yet. Thank God it was summer time here. That stuff may have blown up LOL. I think I will still be able to get some usable things from them so they aint gonna be a total lost.
> 
> Rodney



Sorry to hear, send me a few pictures, just wondering how it walked on you. I'm sorry again, we've had rain nearly every day the last 2 months, so nothing drys. If it goes south (or better wording), I'll send you more...


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Mr. Peet said:


> Sorry to hear, send me a few pictures, just wondering how it walked on you. I'm sorry again, we've had rain nearly every day the last 2 months, so nothing drys. If it goes south (or better wording), I'll send you more...



No worries the dry slabs are fine. The green ones went south but will still have plenty of wood to play with. We are all good on my end. 

Rodney

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Jamesis said:


> ???????




See! I told you he didn't have nothing on this bunch around here!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jamesis

Mere words Cannot describe!


----------



## rocky1



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

phinds said:


> It should be noted that this:
> 
> View attachment 156898
> 
> is just a few feet from where Mark has the wood-burning heater for his house. Evey time I visit him in the winter I expect to see the charred remains of his house.



Your response Paul, has inspired me to start by the stove. Today I've reduced the stack of curly cherry and blistered sugar maple under 5' high, so if it fell over, now it leans up against instead of on the stove. Plan to find the chair under the pile by next week. Then wife will be able to reach the recycling barrel. I'll be able to sit by the stove again. I piled the antlers on the oil furnace for now. 

Then I'll clean around the sides and back of the stove, to the mechanic tool box, then the 1" belt sander, then the band saw, then the table saw, then the jointer, then the drill press and then the lathe. Figure 1-2 weeks per stop, should see the lathe around February with help from you guys.... Thanks.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jamesis

I have a Reliable Source that informs me *Superman* is on his way to Help you!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLQuacker

Mr. Peet said:


> I think this coming NEW year I'll locate my lathe again.... Well, its right there behind the band saw next to the drill press. I mean, be able to get to it....and maybe use it...View attachment 156896



That's NOT for real....is it?


----------



## Mr. Peet

FLQuacker said:


> That's NOT for real....is it?



There's a Rockwell Delta under there...

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Jamesis

Mr. Peet said:


> with help from you guys....



@Mr. Peet *Your help has arrived!*


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## NeilYeag

OK pic Heavy But here is the new shop. Move 350 kilometers. Smaller space but now everything in one place. The forge area is behind the main shop. All the machines are mobile so I can stow everything away and then roll it out under the carport in front for some of the machining operations. 

Kind of the starting point:


 

Front view looking into the main space:


 

Knife Area:


 

Machines moved out:


 

Deployed out front:

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## NeilYeag

Almost forgot Wood stash organized:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony

NeilYeag said:


> Almost forgot Wood stash organized:
> 
> View attachment 158408



Looks good Neil! I think you need some more sanding belts in your knife station! 

Great wood stash by the way! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Nice, Neil!



NeilYeag said:


> View attachment 158406



Ok, got a couple questions here. You make the fence? And is that a self made sliding table on the left side for crosscutting?


----------



## Wildthings

That's a small hoard of wood. You need to work on that!


----------



## NeilYeag

Sprung said:


> Nice, Neil!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, got a couple questions here. You make the fence? And is that a self made sliding table on the left side for crosscutting?



Yes made the fence, the table saw stand and the sliding cut off fixture. Here "real" table saws cost a fortune with the VAT and duty whacked on. This is a real cheapo Stanley. But with the upgrades and a decent cabinet it functions OK as long as you take it easy. The fence was a huge upgrade, super stable and accurate and can get a 36" cut to the right of the blade. The fence is from plans from https://ibuildit.ca/plans/wooden-table-saw-fence/ . The sliding table is for panels and stuff like drawer bottoms for accurate trimming.

Reactions: Way Cool 3 | Informative 1


----------



## NeilYeag

Tony said:


> Looks good Neil! I think you need some more sanding belts in your knife station!
> 
> Great wood stash by the way! Tony



Ha, I have to import all of the sanding belts, so with shipping it does not pay to buy small qty's. Some of the lower grits I can get in bulk from China but all of the metal grits I have to get from the States. Then pay the duty and VAT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag

Wildthings said:


> That's a small hoard of wood. You need to work on that!



Yep, this is all stuff I moled back here in my check in baggage! Fortunately I have not been caught! So actually it is a fairly respectable hoard based on carting it here 20 kilos at a time in my suitcase....Ha.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Shop is fairly clean right now, after hauling my current kitchen hutch build project and a number of tools down into the basement to continue working on it, so I snapped a couple pics.

13' x 22.5' single car garage. It's amazing how much you can fit into the space when you put effort into how everything it laid out. This spring/summer will actually see the addition of a couple more things and maybe a few tools being relocated to different spots in the garage. Drum sander and planer are hidden behind the small pile of plywood. Table saw and jointer are covered up - will help greatly reduce condensation (and thus rust) when it warms up out there or when I turn the heat on.



 



 

@Schroedc - you may remember what a disaster this place was when you passed through here a while ago. Now I can actually work in this space!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

And maybe someday I'll get some pics of the basement shop space.


----------



## ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 120007
> That was before....





ripjack13 said:


> Here's todays effort at cleaning up.....
> 
> View attachment 133277





ripjack13 said:


> Ok. Im done for the day.
> Here's some peeks....
> View attachment 133290
> 
> View attachment 133291
> 
> Under the bench is cleared out!!!
> 
> View attachment 133292



@pvwoodcrafts ...here ya go....


----------



## ripjack13

I'm starting meetings in my shop for people with OCD.
I don't have ocd, I'm just hoping they will take one look and start cleaning.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## phinds

ripjack13 said:


> I'm starting meetings in my shop for people with OCD.
> I don't have ocd, I'm just hoping they will take one look and start cleaning.


I'd be afraid that anyone with OCD coming into my shop would likely develop a brain embolism instantly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

I got bulbs to replace in all my light fixtures, moving to LEDs so they all have to be rewired so I can see to clean up better. (_I'd go do it, but I'm afraid if I get on top of the ladder, run out of energy, and have to call 911 to have someone come get me down._) If that program works out for you Marc, let me know.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> I'm starting meetings in my shop for people with OCD.
> I don't have ocd, I'm just hoping they will take one look and start cleaning.



I'd be afraid of losing them in there...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

I've been thinking about shop layout when I set up shop after we move. Went through this thread again. I need ideas.

This thread is awfully weak on shop pictures... C'mon guys, lets see them!


----------



## phinds

Sprung said:


> This thread is awfully weak on shop pictures... C'mon guys, lets see them!


You can't be serious. This thread is just chock-a-block with pics of well planned, well laid out, and well organized shops. Here are just a couple of examples:

ripjack13




Mike Hill

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

It's a panorama shot but here's my shop

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

Don Ratcliff said:


> It's a panorama shot but here's my shop
> 
> View attachment 174671



Nice space, Don! Got a close up of what's going on in that center grouping, where I see the benchtop lathe? One of the things I'm thinking through is tool grouping to maximize space.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Different angles

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

All my tools are on casters except the bandsaw. I made a flip top cabinet to maximize space. Also a sanding station for the foredom.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

Thanks, Don - looks like a nice setup.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

phinds said:


> You can't be serious. This thread is just chock-a-block with pics of well planned, well laid out, and well organized shops. Here are just a couple of examples:
> 
> ripjack13
> View attachment 174669
> 
> Mike Hill
> View attachment 174670



It took a few months of "planning" to lay my shop out like I have it.
Glad I could help....
you're welcome.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> It took a few months of "planning" to lay my shop out like I have it.
> Glad I could help....
> you're welcome.



Dude, you just copied mine!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Dude, you just copied mine!!


Not enough mess to be yours but he is trying for sure...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum

I have no shop to show but lord willing I will. When we moved to the new house I lost my shop. Most of my big tools are in a shipping container. First thing next spring I plan to break ground on a stand alone shop. I am thinking around 500 sq ft with a long narrow foot print, maybe 16 x 32. 
Major tools are my 10" stationary table saw, 6"Jointer, bandsaw, 15" planer, midi lathe, and 10" sliding miter saw. I'm thinking table saw well centered with table extension and oversized out feed that doubles as a assembly table. Jointer handy to the saw, planer lined up with a door or window to handle long stock, and everything else lined up on one long wall . Small tooL storage on a end wall and the other long wall for lumber racking and power tools that can be put on a mobile base. The last short wall would be mostly used up with a walk through door , overhead door, and dust collector. OK SHOOT HOLES IN MY IDEA TELL ME THE ERROR OF MY WAY.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

phinds said:


> You can't be serious. This thread is just chock-a-block with pics of well planned, well laid out, and well organized shops. Here are just a couple of examples:
> 
> ripjack13
> View attachment 174669
> 
> Mike Hill
> View attachment 174670



These, or at least Mike's, has that "I opened the rear door of the moving truck, drove it in reverse at 40mph towards the garage, slammed the brakes as hard as possible, and where everything landed, it stayed and I called it good enough." look to it. Tony's is about the same.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Did some rearranging.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

Now the furnace guy can get to it...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rocky1

Good Lord... There is a floor in there!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

rocky1 said:


> Good Lord... There is a floor in there!



Still not sure if there's any workbench space there though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Sprung said:


> These, or at least Mike's, has that "I opened the rear door of the moving truck, drove it in reverse at 40mph towards the garage, slammed the brakes as hard as possible, and where everything landed, it stayed and I called it good enough." look to it. Tony's is about the same.


My shop is famous! Booya!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TXMoon

A work in progress

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> Did some rearranging.
> 
> View attachment 174749




See what can happen when you allow @Mrs RipJack13 use the shop & turn some wood!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> See what can happen when you allow @Mrs RipJack13 use the shop & turn some wood!!!


Now he can't find anything

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## rocky1

Spinartist said:


> See what can happen when you allow @Mrs RipJack13 use the shop & turn some wood!!!



Spoken like a man who maybe experienced a recent shop cleaning himself!!??!!??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier

This picture has ocd written all over it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Also the trash needs to be emptied...I guess its a work in progress

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> Also the trash needs to be emptied...I guess its a work in progress
> 
> View attachment 174798


@Kenbo would be proud and appalled by the trash in the can...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Chris S.

Was private messaging with @Steve in VA about possibly meeting up next week when get tree milled and he said like to see my shop space. Told him its a disaster and an embarrassment so bad rigjt now. Made me think who else out there has a messy space. Mine loaded to walls with junk from finishing the basement. Here what mine like. Love to see yours. No judgements, just curious. Who got worst space?
This literally what mine like when opened door just now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Chris S.

Oh and yes half gone to a truck jammed in here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Echoashtoreth

Lol, you still have walking space tho! I dont think i can even get my overpacked in a shot - ready for spring cleaning - some stuff is going into my building  who knows what i will find...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

Here’s mine.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mr. Peet

T. Ben said:


> Here’s mine.
> 
> View attachment 178798
> 
> View attachment 178799



Give me another two weeks and I might have mine as clean as yours...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chris S.

Nice @T. Ben got to admit didnt expect to see a snow mobile in someone shop. Very cool.

@Echoashtoreth 
@Mr. Peet 
Come in let's see what it like. Sharing makes everyone feel better. Think of it as group therepy, can't be as bad as you think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

You asked for it, here's my pigsty. This is the worst it's ever been, starting to totally redo all of it and get rid of crap.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'll play........
Before........


 

 

 After......


 

 

 

 
Still working on it. I decided this was the year I would clean and get my shop back in in order.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> I'll play........
> Before........
> View attachment 178811 View attachment 178812 View attachment 178813 After......
> View attachment 178814 View attachment 178815 View attachment 178816 View attachment 178817
> Still working on it. I decided this was the year I would clean and get my shop back in in order.



Looks great Greg!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR

Yea, easy to get motivated with a new lathe to unpack!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> Looks great Greg!


And yours will too! 1 step at a time, just start doing it. I cleared 1 spot at a time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

TimR said:


> Yea, easy to get motivated with a new lathe to unpack!


It's been sitting there for 5 years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## TimR

Fair enough, just as it is. The chunk of wood in the lathe is mimosa.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## T. Ben

Chris S. said:


> Nice @T. Ben got to admit didnt expect to see a snow mobile in someone shop. Very cool.


Well it doubles as the garage,although it’s only had one car that was allowed to park in it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Dang @Tony, that's clean. You can see the floor!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chris S.

Very cool guys. I love seeing everyone's work spaces. Even if they are a mess at least we all still getting to find time and a place to create. Thats all that matters.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Chris S. said:


> Nice @T. Ben got to admit didnt expect to see a snow mobile in someone shop. Very cool.
> 
> @Echoashtoreth
> @Mr. Peet
> Come in let's see what it like. Sharing makes everyone feel better. Think of it as group therepy, can't be as bad as you think.



I posted picture 2 weeks ago, maybe 3 and also 1 year and 5 weeks ago... not much change since 3 weeks ago.


----------



## trc65

You asked for it.... my shop is in a corner of my machine shed, dirt floor and all. Also shared by cats, as well as coons and possums at night. Machines get covered nightly as condensation drips during temp changes, and snow blows in during storms. Bonus points if you can find a cat in any of the pictures. I know there is at least one pictured, and prob more if you look hard.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Tony

Calling @ripjack13

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Don't let @Kenbo see this thread. It might put him in the hospital!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

I saw one orange cat in the wheelbarrow with the hay.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Echoashtoreth

trc65 said:


> You asked for it.... my shop is in a corner of my machine shed, dirt floor and all. Also shared by cats, as well as coons and possums at night. Machines get covered nightly as condensation drips during temp changes, and snow blows in during storms. Bonus points if you can find a cat in any of the pictures. I know there is at least one pictured, and prob more if you look hard.
> 
> View attachment 178847
> 
> View attachment 178848
> 
> View attachment 178849
> 
> View attachment 178850
> 
> View attachment 178851
> 
> View attachment 178852
> 
> View attachment 178853
> 
> View attachment 178855




I think we must be related!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trc65

That's our "bob" cat named Bob

Last summer a coyote got a hold of him by the tail. It was bent and bloody, and finally fell off leaving a three inch stub, hence his name.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Wildthings

Snapped a picture of the shop as I was entering it. Lots of cats in this shop too but none of them ever move. Look close you can see all type of critters. Then I went out and filled this 7 gallon bucket up with sweetgum balls in case someone's up for a trade. Lots more that haven't dropped yet

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ripjack13

ok. lemme walk downstairs in a minute. i haven't made anything since those horde of mini snowmen.
It's....a...mess....
brb


----------



## ripjack13

@Tony , I'll need my crown back for a little while....

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

Barry, what animal is in the back corner hanging on the wall in your first picture?


----------



## William Tanner

Been cleaner and has been dirtier. Had a buddy in this afternoon and both lathes and band saw were going. I did sweep up some when he left.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> @Tony , I'll need my crown back for a little while....
> 
> View attachment 178877
> 
> View attachment 178878
> 
> View attachment 178879
> 
> View attachment 178880
> 
> View attachment 178881
> 
> View attachment 178882



Looks a lot better than mine


----------



## Sprung

I'm in the process of unpacking and setting up my shop after moving. And my shop space is still cleaner than many of yours!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings

trc65 said:


> Barry, what animal is in the back corner hanging on the wall in your first picture?


@trc65 Tim that is a bobcat I just finished up BUT looking at him through some pictures I don't like his eyeset that well.. kinda crossed eyed/oriental looking. So I'm going to soak his face back up and reposition the eyes CRAP!! Oh well!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## trc65

Wildthings said:


> @trc65 Tim that is a bobcat




Only on WB will you see two different bobcats in a thread about dirty shops. 


BTW, since you pointed the eyes, I can kinda see what you are saying, but I think it looks pretty darn good! OTOH, can't say that I've ever really looked at or seen a bobcat either....

I do have hopes of seeing one in the wild some day, they are starting to come back to our area and several people have caught them on game cameras locally.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> @Tony , I'll need my crown back for a little while....
> 
> View attachment 178877
> 
> View attachment 178878
> 
> View attachment 178879
> 
> View attachment 178880
> 
> View attachment 178881
> 
> View attachment 178882


So much for my wife is helping me clean my shop, lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris S.

If my wife cleaned my shop I think I would have 90 percent of my wood in the burn pile and I would never find my tools again.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> So much for my wife is helping me clean my shop, lol.



She made some of the mess too.









just kidding. it was just me.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

trc65 said:


> Only on WB will you see two different bobcats in a thread about dirty shops.
> 
> 
> BTW, since you pointed the eyes, I can kinda see what you are saying, but I think it looks pretty darn good! OTOH, can't say that I've ever really looked at or seen a bobcat either....
> 
> I do have hopes of seeing one in the wild some day, they are starting to come back to our area and several people have caught them on game cameras locally.



I had one in my yard last spring. He/she was just at the end of my property, just sitting checking everything out. Had to have been about 3 feet tall. Very cool looking cat. But I haven't seen it since.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Chris S.

Technically I believe our wives did contribute to the mess. Many a project started with the phrase of "think you can build me a .....". So it really is all the womans fault we spend time in shop and ultimately makes a mess.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Have been able to get around in awhile. Took 2 1/2 hrs to make room for Harley.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> View attachment 178915 View attachment 178915 View attachment 178913
> 
> Have been able to get around in awhile. Took 2 1/2 hrs to make room for Harley.
> 
> View attachment 178914



That's a familiar Shop to me!


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Bigdrowdy1 I dont remember there being a Harley in there, something new?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

woodtickgreg said:


> @Bigdrowdy1 I dont remember there being a Harley in there, something new?



new addition to the family.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## David Hill

Ok— I’ll take the challen.... err... bait.
My turning area—^^*warning**—* not suitable for those that require _neat. _
I’m past due for a sweep’n scoop job — again.
It looks a little full, but there’s plenty of room for me.

it's really not as bad as it looks

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

David Hill said:


> Ok— I’ll take the challen.... err... bait.
> My turning area—^^*warning**—* not suitable for those that require _neat. _
> I’m past due for a sweep’n scoop job — again.
> 
> View attachment 179844
> 
> View attachment 179845
> 
> View attachment 179846



I feel much better about an upcoming visit to your shop!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## David Hill

Tony said:


> I feel much better about an upcoming visit to your shop!



was thinking of you when I posted— now no excuses.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> I feel much better about an upcoming visit to your shop!



Careful, some of them piles of shavings are taller than you are. Wouldn't want you to get lost in one of them!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## trc65

Those shavings make perfect cushioning for the feet! I'd leave them where they are. Maybe a little light dusting and you shop would be good to go.


----------



## David Hill

trc65 said:


> Those shavings make perfect cushioning for the feet! I'd leave them where they are. Maybe a little light dusting and you shop would be good to go.



yep! It is my antishock flooring. But underneath that are rubber stall mats— saw’em at Tractor Supply one day...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Reading the title and the first thread, my first reaction was; Yah, no, not happening. After reading through, I feel somewhat better. At least I know I'm not alone but my current shop situation is like a fall from grace. Spending half my life as a professional woodworker & fabricator, in large, well equipped shops, down to the little cave under less than half my house... I tell my wife, it's like asking Rachael Ray to prepare a meal for the White House, in her bathtub. Kinda like a conspiracy to see where my breaking point is. When i move north and have a large, vintage timber frame barn, I'll do a photo shoot.

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Chris S.

Great seeing I am not the only one with a mess of a shop. Best part is we can see you don't need to have a pristine space to make great work. Keep them coming. Glad to see we all do not have tool museums out in the real world of home shops.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon



Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## TimR

Too much talk...too few pics!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

TXMoon said:


> View attachment 179933


I just purchased a dust hood and stand like you have behind your lathe. I might get to try it out this weekend.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TXMoon

woodtickgreg said:


> I just purchased a dust hood and stand like you have behind your lathe. I might get to try it out this weekend.


I like mine a lot but need a bigger vacuum to make it work better.


----------



## eaglea1

My cave as it is at the moment.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Maverick

Houston, we have a problem.... @eaglea1 ’s shop is way too clean.

Edited to add ..... and I’m jealous.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## eaglea1

Maverick said:


> Houston, we have a problem.... @eaglea1 ’s shop is way too clean.
> 
> Edited to add ..... and I’m jealous.


It's the OCD coming out in pictures..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Otterhound

What the heck . I'll take some pictures tomorrow . Let the slings and arrows fly .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Otterhound

Right now , this is possibly worse than it looks , anyway ...

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Otterhound That's a massive jointer!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Otterhound

16" spiral head .

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Texasstate

Just cleaned and moved things all around. 3 car garage but one has to be dedicated to a car ?!??? NOT my idea ... hahahah

found these metal tables at goodwill for real cheap !!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Otterhound

2 of my tables came from a sale of stuff from the old Junior High art room . Complete with gum stuck to the undersides and all . Is that a Piaggio scooter ?


----------



## Texasstate

Yes paggio liberty


----------



## Chris S.

Otterhound said:


> 16" spiral head .



Jealous, my little 6 inches feels so inadequate now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I don't have one so I'd be happy with that


----------



## Otterhound

Chris S. said:


> Jealous, my little 6 inches feels so inadequate now.


That's OK , just keep telling her that it is 16" .

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Gdurfey

will get pics; sorry I missed this thread. So many comments, so little time...………….Chris, thanks for making me laugh for a bit. I will add to the fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## djg

Texasstate said:


> Just cleaned and moved things all around. 3 car garage but one has to be dedicated to a car ?!??? NOT my idea ... hahahah



@Texasstate, Yours looks pretty good to me. I like your DC system. What size DC (HP and cfm) do you have. I had to downsize my system because it didn't suck. Would have liked to have a floor sweep.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Otterhound

I'm using a 4 HP Grizzly system . Not a cyclone type . I also have my old 2 HP just in case I need it going forward . Floor sweeps are nice , but very impractical for my space as it is . Would have preferred to go to the 5 HP , but lack ceiling space . They are 11 1/2' tall . My DC unit is located outside of the working shop area but still inside and under a roof .


----------



## Texasstate

Mine is HF dust collector with the super dust deputy


----------



## djg

No idea of size?


----------



## Mr. Peet

My dust collector is still at a friends...I bought it last year, he said when I had room, he'd bring it over. Thought about clearing a path to the table saw as some river birch got in the way...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chris S.

With you on the dust collector, bought one 3 years ago and only dust it collects is what falls on top of it from using the shop.


----------



## Ralph Muhs

ripjack13 said:


> I reallllly need to clean my shop....
> View attachment 117772
> View attachment 117773


I’ve been in there! It is an accurate display

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

My shop. Nothing fancy but big. Made mostly from lumber from trees here on my property. Maybe some of you remember photos when I built it

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Ray D

Jealous would be an understatement. Lol. Well done!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne

That’s the coolest shop ever!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks

I have been working out of a one car garage for many years now and needed more space desperately! I also have a portable mill which I didnt really have room for and no where to store any logs. I purchased 3 acres of farm land a few years ago and have been slowly turning it into a usable property. Currently im 1 year into the new shop build process. 
The shop is 32' x 48' with 12' ceilings. Here are some photos of the build. 
I will be installing ceiling lining panel soon, insulating the ceiling and installing the heater soon.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

West River WoodWorks said:


> I have been working out of a one car garage for many years now and needed more space desperately! I also have a portable mill which I didnt really have room for and no where to store any logs. I purchased 3 acres of farm land a few years ago and have been slowly turning it into a usable property. Currently im 1 year into the new shop build process.
> The shop is 32' x 48' with 12' ceilings. Here are some photos of the build.
> I will be installing ceiling lining panel soon, insulating the ceiling and installing the heater soon.View attachment 193745View attachment 193747View attachment 193748




Looks great man, Congratulations!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

West River WoodWorks said:


> I have been working out of a one car garage for many years now and needed more space desperately! I also have a portable mill which I didnt really have room for and no where to store any logs. I purchased 3 acres of farm land a few years ago and have been slowly turning it into a usable property. Currently im 1 year into the new shop build process.
> The shop is 32' x 48' with 12' ceilings. Here are some photos of the build.
> I will be installing ceiling lining panel soon, insulating the ceiling and installing the heater soon.View attachment 193745View attachment 193747View attachment 193748



Snow fence...hiding mill....manly man's out door facility...wind break...other?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks

Mr. Peet said:


> Snow fence...hiding mill....manly man's out door facility...wind break...other?


Hiding my logs, lumber stacks and rain water tanks. It sometimes is a wind break and I can use it to muffle the noise of the mill from the neighbors.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## FLQuacker

Here's where my shops gonna sit :) Hopefully by mid November. Pouring concrete next week.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## DLJeffs

You're all so lucky! I have to work in the driveway. Everything has to be drug outside to work and then cleaned up and drug back inside before dinner. Sooner if my wife needs to get her car out or it clouds up and looks like rain. Now you understand why a simple box or cribbage board takes me months. I'd accept donations but our HOA covenants don't allow out buildings.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

DLJeffs said:


> You're all so lucky! I have to work in the driveway. Everything has to be drug outside to work and then cleaned up and drug back inside before dinner. Sooner if my wife needs to get her car out or it clouds up and looks like rain. Now you understand why a simple box or cribbage board takes me months. I'd accept donations but our HOA covenants don't allow out buildings.



Not allowed out buildings...then build an in-building. Spare bedroom, basement, dinning room just to name a few. What about building out, extending the garage (bay depth for car and tools), adding another bay, extending the summer kitchen, adding another story, building a bunker and buying another house in the HOA are all options...


----------



## Lou Currier

DLJeffs said:


> You're all so lucky! I have to work in the driveway. Everything has to be drug outside to work and then cleaned up and drug back inside before dinner. Sooner if my wife needs to get her car out or it clouds up and looks like rain. Now you understand why a simple box or cribbage board takes me months. I'd accept donations but our HOA covenants don't allow out buildings.


That’s why I will never buy in an HOA ever again.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Mr. Peet said:


> Not allowed out buildings...then build an in-building. Spare bedroom, basement, dinning room just to name a few. What about building out, extending the garage (bay depth for car and tools), adding another bay, extending the summer kitchen, adding another story, building a bunker and buying another house in the HOA are all options...



I had visions when we bought this place. My #1 priority was to be able to sit on my deck and NOT look into someone else's backyard. Met that one. The place has a nice big downstairs bedroom / den sort of room. Unfortunately, my wife has a long arm quilter that takes up 75% of that space, and her standard sewing machine takes the rest. So I was relegated to the garage. It's not all bad - just kind of pain to get everything out and have to put it all away every time I use it.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> I had visions when we bought this place. My #1 priority was to be able to sit on my deck and NOT look into someone else's backyard. Met that one. The place has a nice big downstairs bedroom / den sort of room. Unfortunately, my wife has a long arm quilter that takes up 75% of that space, and her standard sewing machine takes the rest. So I was relegated to the garage. It's not all bad - just kind of pain to get everything out and have to put it all away every time I use it.



Doug, I totally agree with you on the "pain" side of things. I am squeezed into the 3rd bay of a 3 car garage and can't expand my equipment until we get the forever home and a new shop. But what made me want to reply is my ex used to do that regularly; move everything outside and work. It did teach me it is nice being outside, good light, and to be able to enjoy. Now, I am in Southern Colorado with lots of good, sunny, dry days so the weather, even in winter, is often conducive to do this. But...........I am looking forward to a real shop. It is in the plans and I think the wife is in agreement about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

check out my shop (i wish) lol

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber

check out the clamps at 13:00 minutes in


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Good lord what a shop!


----------



## DLJeffs

I don't have a shop. I only have a corner of the garage. You guys are so mean.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

Thanks alot Trev!! I just spent 3 hours watching those videos! WOW
@vegas urban lumber


----------



## Nature Man

I just can't stop drooling! No shortage of $$$ to build this workshop! Just WOW! Chuck


----------



## Mike Hill

These last few shops have been......well.....almost too big, almost too clean, and almost too organized! No offense! But, dadgummit - I need to see one that makes me feel good about mine. I showed mine 4.5 yrs ago and while it has gotten better, its still packed - right now with 20 fig trees in it. Show us what ya got!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

If you saw mine, you would feel better about yours. I'm ashamed to show mine so I won't. But you can take my word for it.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> If you saw mine, you would feel better about yours. I'm ashamed to show mine so I won't. But you can take my word for it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

woodtickgreg said:


>


Ok, I was looking for one of those!!!!


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Well, Mike, you axed and I'll finally show. I had to stop work today as my roof started leaking. It's not the tarp you see. Nature or the sky is my roof. The weather report for today was a 45% chance of rain, and it looked it yesterday afternoon, so I took all my tools I was using and put them under a real roof. This morning, up until noon, the sky looked good, but within the next hour, it took a turn for the worst.


Those 2 Eucalyptus logs in the foreground are weights for the tarp covering my saw. The tarp on the frame is there to be to keep the sun off my back, but the winds were over 30 mph or possibly a lot more. The framing on this is 1" black pipe, pretty heavy stuff. I tightened all the joints pretty good when first erected, but with the lighter winds before the strong ones probably caused the joints to loosen and when the winds hit, it just lifted the top off the legs holding it up taking the frame with it.Three days ago, I put 2 legs back into the corners, hoping to get some help to stand it back up, and then get the other 2 legs attached. Help didn't show, and sometime early yesterday morning, the winds came up again and put the frame in it's present position. There is an old camper I use for storage that kept this canopy from going onto my neighbors property.


In the picture below, raindrops finally started dropping. It's now over 20 minutes since I took this picture, and the floor is now fully damp. Not shiny wet, but just darker brick. In the distance, about 5 miles, I can see clear blue sky. The temperature was almost 70 degrees before this devastating storm, but has now dropped to 62 degrees. I just looked out and the tarp up against the camper is waving in a breeze we didn't have 20 minutes ago. 




This is my Pacco boring machine. I use dowels for all my joints, so can't work without it. It's a shame it doesn't have a roof over it's head, but a pool cover works just as well.




Here's that Rikon bandsaw blade breaker. So far, it has managed to break 4 Timberwolf blades, and the Laguna 3/4" carbide blade I just started using at Christmas, broke 2 weeks ago. I now have the last Timberwolf blade on it, and it has lasted for over 1 hour of actual cutting and it's still good. With the exception of the laguna blade, the other TW's didn't last 5 minutes of free spinning with no cutting involved.
All that dust under the bandsaw is an actual dust drift caused by the high winds we just had. I've had that corner of the patio in worse shape than it is now, and never have I seen wood dust blow in like that, and the floor was swept in order to move the saw.



here is one of my limber racks with junk on it instead of valuable stuff, but that junk is wood. A PM 50 jointer has been just about where it is since '92. Before putting in the brick patio floor, it and the others were sitting on dirt. Behind the jointer is a Craftsman tablesaw, complete with bad motor. I have a new one for it, but will more than likely rebuild the old one. That plywood is my trailer ramp I use when I got out into the desert to collect more wood. Behind it is a Rockwell Delta 46-450 lathe that is in almost Cherry condition. This one cost me 9 stitches on my scalp. To the left of that is my drill press that is older than you, Mike. It's a Cincinnati 18 Royal. It weighs about 400 pounds. To the left of that is my compressor. Those are the major tools, plus my PM lathe which is hiding in my dedicated turning room, which becomes a shelter in the storm for the movable tools and shop aids.




Right now, about an hour after starting this post, the brick floor is totally saturated, and just starting to show some signs of running in little streams. Those streaks seen on the tarp are raindrops. The wind has also blown the frame back over where it will be easier for me to remove the tarps from the frame. The Dewalt saw stand is now under cover, where it wasn't when it first started raining.



The phone camera wouldn't let me get the blue sky in the far background, nor Kitt Peak. It just seemed to wash it out. Anyway, within one hour, I'll have sunshine again........




Thanks for looking........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Me likey!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Me likey!
> 
> View attachment 200787


Too bad, Eric. That's Byron Barker's Texas Ebony. . ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Wildthings

Nubsnstubs said:


> Too bad, Eric. That's Byron Barker's Texas Ebony. . ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


There's more in the other pictures!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Wildthings said:


> There's more in the other pictures!!


Are talking about that crotch piece?? The other half is there also. Not a crack anywhere on either piece. Plus a bunch more. Those are my rejects from trying to get @Mike Hill 's stuff he asked for. Then my carbide blade broke. Will not cut any Texas ebony without carbide. It dull blades too fast. I was cleaning up looking for a particular tool one day, and uncovered a lot of previously cut TE. Forgot about it until now..... Now, just gotta remember where I found it...... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maverick

Eric said: If you saw mine, you would feel better about yours. I'm ashamed to show mine so I won't. But you can take my word for it.

 applies to mine as well


(I tried editing with quotes and couldnt figure out how to do that so just copied and pasted)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

John, I've never had good luck with quotes. I just click on reply, delete what I think is not relevant, and start my rant. It works for me. See below. I bolded "couldn't", and if I was a smart donkey, I woulda said, you could at least learn to punctuate properly. See, it's simple.


Maverick said:


> Eric said: If you saw mine, you would feel better about yours. I'm ashamed to show mine so I won't. But you can take my word for it.
> 
> applies to mine as well
> 
> 
> (I tried editing with quotes and *couldnt* figure out how to do that so just copied and pasted)


Ok, I'm done........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Maverick

Thanks Jerry. The quotes have always worked well for me on an original post, but I forgot to put the quotes on my first entry and then I was not able to find a way to insert them with the edit function.

As to my punctuation, if I did it right all the time, the grammar police would get bored and I wouldnt (left apostrophe out on purpose) want that to happen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

well its better than some things ive seen people do before you never know where sentences end and where the next one starts it kills me when i see stuff like that i hated english in school but it drives me crazy

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Wow! I see a lot more wood and skeletons that are mighty purdy! I would say rain showers are a little more rare there than here! Sounds like I at least owe you a blade!!!! I think my ears were burning sometime a few days ago!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Okay, quick picks of my third car garage shop.....

Had to get wife’s jeep inside this winter.......

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

What are those burls on the cart? Mallee?


----------



## Gdurfey

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> What are those burls on the cart? Mallee?


If I remember correctly yes. On sale at Woodcraft over the years and I just had to have them. Just afraid to cut or turn yet......that old confidence thing kicking my tail.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Nice. I'm not afraid...send one to me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man

I'm not afraid either! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Maverick said:


> Thanks Jerry. The quotes have always worked well for me on an original post, but I forgot to put the quotes on my first entry and then I was not able to find a way to insert them with the edit function.
> 
> As to my punctuation, if I did it right all the time, the grammar police would get bored and I wouldnt (left apostrophe out on purpose) want that to happen.


John you gotta remember, Eric's the cop here, not me. I was just trying to point out how I could be. I guess I could be grammer cop as I do everything in my ability to make sure none of my posts go out with errors. Then I post, and "cur rap", I see the dumbest statement or really bad spelling or missing word and back to editing I go. What gets me the most is, spellcheck does not correct *i*, the only word or letter I know of that used singularly, is always capitalized. ...... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Jerry, do you have plans for that cactus log?




@Nubsnstubs


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

ripjack13 said:


> Jerry, do you have plans for that cactus log?
> View attachment 200809
> 
> @Nubsnstubs


Yep, he's going to send it to the newest mod as a welcome and thank you gift!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Gary, what are you doing with NIP? on the bench? Get to finishing it!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Gary, what are you doing with NIP? on the bench? Get to finishing it!!!


NIP: Norfolk Island Pine right? Nope, just local beetle kill pine from a downed tree on our new property.


----------



## Mr. Peet

So unlike Jerry, we get rain (snow now) all the time. So, got to keep tools indoors. Even indoors though, I keep them covered.

The table saw with a few items on top. You can see the joiner sticking out to the left.



The band saw, with the lathe to its right beyond the joiner.



Sander center, mechanic tools rear, oil furnace left. 30# watch cat floor.



Wood converter, changes that siding in the water vat to heat.



Work table.



Vice and work bench.



Path to driveway.



I try to model my shop after Ken's. It is not an easy chore.

@Kenbo

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Ok. Looks a lot like NIP.  Now that looks more like mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

ripjack13 said:


> Jerry, do you have plans for that cactus log?
> View attachment 200809
> 
> @Nubsnstubs


What, that piece of junk?? You want it?? I have about 5-6 of these lying about. It is 2 3/4 on one end, 3" at the other, and 12" long. This one just never got put with the rest, see picture.



These are all gonna sit here until I decide to burn them, or give them away. The one at center bottom is at least 6" wide, not round, on one end and 4"OD on the other end x 21" long. It's too big around for the Game box, and to cut it would be a crime. Burning is the only option left.  The one at 3 o'clock pointing downward is at the smallest 2 1/2 OD and about 9-10" long. All the rest would fit into several LFRB if you are interested. ............... Jerry (in Tucson) edit: the word "interested" looks like I'm breaking the rules. Am I?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

I posted pictures a year ago, and can attest, it looks about the same right now. https://woodbarter.com/threads/show-us-your-shop.587/page-23

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mr. Peet said:


> So unlike Jerry, we get rain (snow now) all the time. So, got to keep tools indoors. Even indoors though, I keep them covered.
> 
> The table saw with a few items on top. You can see the joiner sticking out to the left.
> View attachment 200808
> The band saw, with the lathe to its right beyond the joiner.
> View attachment 200807
> Sander center, mechanic tools rear, oil furnace left. 30# watch cat floor.
> View attachment 200806
> Wood converter, changes that siding in the water vat to heat.
> View attachment 200805
> Work table.
> View attachment 200804
> Vice and work bench.
> View attachment 200802
> Path to driveway.
> View attachment 200803
> I try to model my shop after Ken's. It is not an easy chore.
> 
> @Kenbo


Wholy turds, Mister Mark Peet. Man, that's a packed shop. You bring a whole new meaning to cover your tools. Actually, if our weather was like what happenens back east, my shop would look just like yours. I am fortunate, my table saew and the other tools I bring out under the sky has been outside for almost 2 mopnths without having to worry about weather damaging them. That is the biggest reason I don't have a large fully enclosed shop, which I really do wish I had. Thanks for showing it........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

trc65 said:


> I posted pictures a year ago, and can attest, it looks about the same right now. https://woodbarter.com/threads/show-us-your-shop.587/page-23


I remember that post Tim. I got so busy looking for cats I forgot what I was looking at. .......... Jerry (in Tiucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Jerry, STEP AWAY FROM THE LIGHTER!!! They will fit in a 12x12x12 UPS box and will ship to me for ~$26.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Jerry, STEP AWAY FROM THE LIGHTER!!! They will fit in a 12x12x12 UPS box and will ship to me for ~$26.


HUH???????? 12x12x12????????....... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Mr. Peet

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Jerry, STEP AWAY FROM THE LIGHTER!!! They will fit in a 12x12x12 UPS box and will ship to me for ~$26.



Where do you keep getting these low ball prices? I see you quoted something similar a few weeks ago that was closer to $50 at our UPS store.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mr. Peet said:


> Where do you keep getting these low ball prices? I see you quoted something similar a few weeks ago that was closer to $50 at our UPS store.


It must the the police mans specials. ......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Type in UPS simple rate. It goes by cubic inches. Here is a screen shot of the sizes


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Our UPS store here can't do it in store. I do it at home and just drop it off there


----------



## Mr. Peet

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Our UPS store here can't do it in store. I do it at home and just drop it off there



The stores around here charge for the box, and the weight, plus more if they pack it.


----------



## Wildthings

@Gdurfey 

That thing that says "JET", it doesn't mean an aircraft. See all that stuff on the floor....it will go in that bag that says JET if you turn it on. JUST sayin

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> If you saw mine, you would feel better about yours. I'm ashamed to show mine so I won't. But you can take my word for it.


All the other Mods have, pony up!!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Tony

Nubsnstubs said:


> What, that piece of junk?? You want it?? I have about 5-6 of these lying about. It is 2 3/4 on one end, 3" at the other, and 12" long. This one just never got put with the rest, see picture.View attachment 200818
> 
> These are all gonna sit here until I decide to burn them, or give them away. The one at center bottom is at least 6" wide, not round, on one end and 4"OD on the other end x 21" long. It's too big around for the Game box, and to cut it would be a crime. Burning is the only option left.  The one at 3 o'clock pointing downward is at the smallest 2 1/2 OD and about 9-10" long. All the rest would fit into several LFRB if you are interested. ............... Jerry (in Tucson) edit: the word "interested" looks like I'm breaking the rules. Am I?


Jerry, if you get any more big ones (3" or larger diameter) I would take some.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Yea they charge for the box or you can use your own. As long as it meets their size requirements. Weight is up to 50 lbs I think. And you pack

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Yea they charge for the box or you can use your own. As long as it meets their size requirements. Weight is up to 50 lbs I think. And you pack


My local UPS drop off point is a CVS and they only accepts boxes up to 40 lbs for some reason. If it weighs more but less than 50, I have to take it to the UPS store or terminal. I use this service quite often these days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Wildthings said:


> @Gdurfey
> 
> That thing that says "JET", it doesn't mean an aircraft. See all that stuff on the floor....it will go in that bag that says JET if you turn it on. JUST sayin
> 
> View attachment 200823


Been trying to figure that one out. Things keep moving towards it when it’s on.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Tony said:


> Jerry, if you get any more big ones (3" or larger diameter) I would take some.


You are just about to get lucky, Tony. In about 3 weeks I'm going to be back in your neighborhood again. If I have the room, I can bring out a big one or two, meaning about 6-8" OD and possibly 4 feet long. Of course, it won't be 6-8 OD all the way, but taper to possibly 4" at the smallest. . Any interest in that?????? ........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## ripjack13

Nubsnstubs said:


> What, that piece of junk?? You want it?? I have about 5-6 of these lying about. It is 2 3/4 on one end, 3" at the other, and 12" long. This one just never got put with the rest, see picture.View attachment 200818
> 
> These are all gonna sit here until I decide to burn them, or give them away. The one at center bottom is at least 6" wide, not round, on one end and 4"OD on the other end x 21" long. It's too big around for the Game box, and to cut it would be a crime. Burning is the only option left.  The one at 3 o'clock pointing downward is at the smallest 2 1/2 OD and about 9-10" long. All the rest would fit into several LFRB if you are interested. ............... Jerry (in Tucson) edit: the word "interested" looks like I'm breaking the rules. Am I?



Nice...3 is not bad but, I like that one at the top center....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Nubsnstubs said:


> You are just about to get lucky, Tony. In about 3 weeks I'm going to be back in your neighborhood again. If I have the room, I can bring out a big one or two, meaning about 6-8" OD and possibly 4 feet long. Of course, it won't be 6-8 OD all the way, but taper to possibly 4" at the smallest. . Any interest in that?????? ........ Jerry (in Tucson)


Heck yes!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> Jerry, if you get any more big ones (3" or larger diameter) I would take some.





Nubsnstubs said:


> You are just about to get lucky, Tony. In about 3 weeks I'm going to be back in your neighborhood again. If I have the room, I can bring out a big one or two, meaning about 6-8" OD and possibly 4 feet long. Of course, it won't be 6-8 OD all the way, but taper to possibly 4" at the smallest. . Any interest in that?????? ........ Jerry (in Tucson)





Tony said:


> Heck yes!!


Don't let that little pip-squeak horn in on my stash!! see below



Nubsnstubs said:


> Barry, there is going to be plenty left. I only brought back 4 large trunks, but I met this guy out there that has a bunch of rescue animals on his property. We talked a bit and he said he has a couple more lots around his fenced lot. Each lot might be about 5 acres each, and there is probably over 500 lots in the area. Ninety eight percent are vacant. Anyway, I now have official permission to collect wood stuff off his property. Now, I just need to get my stuff together, finish this damn Missouri job I'm gonna start, and get it installed in January? . Maybe I'll be able to get my butte out into the desert more often.
> 
> When I do get out there to install the entry door and cabinets, when done, I'm going down to my hometown in Louisiana, then head west. Baytown happens to be in the way. Maybe I could stop in for gas or something. Whatdoyouthink? ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Mr. Peet said:


> So unlike Jerry, we get rain (snow now) all the time. So, got to keep tools indoors. Even indoors though, I keep them covered.
> 
> The table saw with a few items on top. You can see the joiner sticking out to the left.
> View attachment 200808
> The band saw, with the lathe to its right beyond the joiner.
> View attachment 200807
> Sander center, mechanic tools rear, oil furnace left. 30# watch cat floor.
> View attachment 200806
> Wood converter, changes that siding in the water vat to heat.
> View attachment 200805
> Work table.
> View attachment 200804
> Vice and work bench.
> View attachment 200802
> Path to driveway.
> View attachment 200803
> I try to model my shop after Ken's. It is not an easy chore.
> 
> @Kenbo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## barry richardson

Nubsnstubs said:


> What, that piece of junk?? You want it?? I have about 5-6 of these lying about. It is 2 3/4 on one end, 3" at the other, and 12" long. This one just never got put with the rest, see picture.View attachment 200818
> 
> These are all gonna sit here until I decide to burn them, or give them away. The one at center bottom is at least 6" wide, not round, on one end and 4"OD on the other end x 21" long. It's too big around for the Game box, and to cut it would be a crime. Burning is the only option left.  The one at 3 o'clock pointing downward is at the smallest 2 1/2 OD and about 9-10" long. All the rest would fit into several LFRB if you are interested. ............... Jerry (in Tucson) edit: the word "interested" looks like I'm breaking the rules. Am I?


Jerry, what is the species of those cholla? I do a lot of joking and scrounging in the desert, and there is lots of cholla, but the trunks are not.near that fat....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Well, I've been down in the dumps lately, but looking at Mr. Peet's shop - perked me right up nicely!!!!

Now, I have to decide whether I need some cholla or not!

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

barry richardson said:


> Jerry, what is the species of those cholla? I do a lot of joking and scrounging in the desert, and there is lots of cholla, but the trunks are not.near that fat....


Barry, what is shown in the picture above is all Cylindropuntia Fulgida. This picture below is the Fulgida variety, or Jumping cactus.





This picture was taken just about 10 feet away from the above picture,m but at a different angle to capture my stash I just put near the road to collect on the way out from my incursion into the desert on Christmas day. The stalk in the middle of the picture is the C Versecolor variety, or better known as Staghorn, Elkhorn, and maybe a couple other names I don't know about.




Here is a picture of the innards of both, the Fulgida and the Versecolor. The V is certainly a lot more solid wood whereas the Fulgida has a more porous type structure. Also, the Filgida has a larger Pith hole that the Versecolor. The smaller sample is also Versecolor. You can use my beat up fence as a guide to size if you choose. It's 42" long and 2 1/2" high




This is a versecolor stalk with a little sanding just to show the solidity of the wood. It's pretty stout stuff.




This last picture on the Fulgida has @Tony 's name on it if he want's it. It's just over 8" wide in that shot, but when seen 90 degrees, it's over 10 wide. The 3 cuts are 4, 5 and 6" diameters. the height is close to 4 feet tall with a 4" diameter at the crotch. I really despise cutting up these large ones because they are ready made lamps and other things that could be useful in a house..... Cost too much to ship like they are, so cutting is the only option.....




@Wildthings, you wipe the drool off your chin yet? I have more. All you need to do is say you want to see them. 

@barry richardson, if you can't find them that big around your place, I've already invited you once before, but I'll do it again. Come on down to Tucson, and I'll take you out to get some........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Man, I could easily twist my own arm and convince myself I really like that stuff and need some!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

@Nubsnstubs Jerry drool never ends when looking at your cholla. My wants are for turkey pots and beyond. 3" ish diameter with center missing.
You know what! Some of that solid-er stuff would make some cool peppermills though


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Wish I was close. I'd go out in the desert with ya and get some

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Wildthings said:


> @Nubsnstubs Jerry drool never ends when looking at your cholla. My wants are for turkey pots and beyond. 3" ish diameter with center missing.
> You know what! Some of that solid-er stuff would make some cool peppermills though


It sure wood, and I just bought 24 feet of clear acrylic tubing to use for the inside of mills when using Cholla without casting it. I could offer that up for 8 dollars a foot if anyone is interested. The seller states it's food safe....... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Wish I was close. I'd go out in the desert with ya and get some


You'd better come out here quick because our gas prices have been steadily going up to over 40 cents a gallon since the 1st of the year, and I don't anticipate them going down any time soon. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Wish I was close. I'd go out in the desert with ya and get some


I gots a jeep - can I come? well it's just a grand cherokee, but it does say Jeep on the back and has the slotted radiator cover.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mike Hill said:


> I gots a jeep - can I come? well it's just a grand cherokee, but it does say Jeep on the back and has the slotted radiator cover.


You two are close enough, it would only be half of expenses. Now, is that thing large enough to take back what you came out for????......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Not sure if there would be enough room for Eric's stuff, but yeah, enough for mine! Not selfish or nutten, mind you! Just reality!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony

Jerry, get Barry @Wildthings what he needs then I'll jump in. He's too close to me, don't want to piss him off!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> Jerry, get Barry @Wildthings what he needs then I'll jump in. He's too close to me, don't want to piss him off!


LOL Brother! He's gonna take care of both of us....that's ifn he can make it east. He's already tried a few times

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## T. Ben

Mine hasn’t changed to much,I added some shelving and a few boxes of wood.I did get a couple of the three way adjustable led lights. Wow what a difference.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mr. Peet

T. Ben said:


> Mine hasn’t changed to much,I added some shelving and a few boxes of wood.I did get a couple of the three way adjustable led lights. Wow what a difference.
> 
> View attachment 200984
> 
> View attachment 200985
> 
> View attachment 200986



Troy, your block walls terracotta?


----------



## T. Ben

Mr. Peet said:


> Troy, your block walls terracotta?


Yep,clay block walls with stucco on the outside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

These are the first ever pictures of my shop. I realized mine is not so bad after seeing others on here. Despite what it looks like, I have plenty of assembly room since all major tools except the Delta table saw are on casters are easily moved if room is needed. Lots of long hard days have been spent this this shop. It is an oversize two-car garage that is about 1000 sq ft. The house was built by a guy who restored cars and he made the garage big enough to work on several at once. It has 10 ft ceilings but I had to add more lighting. Thankfully, he had 220 service in the garage since most of my big tools use it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DLJeffs

I bet every once in awhile you find some cool surprises in there.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

DLJeffs said:


> I bet every once in awhile you find some cool surprises in there.


Yes I do. Even found two snakes over the years. They must have been after mice that I know make nests in that back pile of wood in the corner. I need to clean out that pile one of these days. Think there are some rosewoods in there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

@FranklinWorkshops 2nd to last picture. What is that leaning against the chop saw in the front next to the 5 gal bucket?


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Wildthings said:


> @FranklinWorkshops 2nd to last picture. What is that leaning against the chop saw in the front next to the 5 gal bucket?


A partial board of the toon wood (tonna sinensis), also called Chinese mahogany or red toon. I cut it up into spoon blanks. Turns out, the spoon makers love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Think there are some rosewoods in there.


My ears just perked up!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Bump.......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I just reread this whole thread this morning. Wow it's been a long time. Many people have come and gone. Many shops have changed. And there's lots of new people here that should post pics of their shops.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Great Post 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

My shop is still a dusty pile of 2x sawmill lumber. Well not too dusty, it rained yesterday. Some black locust for foundation pieces and yellow pine for purlins and rafters and a small stack of pressure treated post growing in the corner. I am starting a serious threat aimed at this labor day as a start point. But as we all know, Life happens.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Somewhere, many miles north of here, there is a large, old barn with my name on it. It doesn't know it's mine yet but all my tools are eager to make the move and spread their wings. I'll be happy to overload the Wood Barter servers with pictures when I get there. Not showing anybody the egregious mess I have now. You've all seen my carving stump out in the yard... That's technically part of my "shop".

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JonathanH

2feathers Creative Making said:


> My shop is still a dusty pile of 2x sawmill lumber. Well not too dusty, it rained yesterday. Some black locust for foundation pieces and yellow pine for purlins and rafters and a small stack of pressure treated post growing in the corner. I am starting a serious threat aimed at this labor day as a start point. But as we all know, Life happens.



I hear the resignation in your words that you don't really expect the start point to happen. I'm a procrastinator with too many obligations so I feel your pain. It always helps me meet a schedule to write the start time or date / project name on a wall calendar or white board where I will see it daily.

Will you be posting a progress or build thread?


----------



## JonathanH

My shop is a tiny thing. Actually what modern builders of townhouses call a 2-car garage. At 19'x19' it is possible to park 2 cars in there but they must be small if you wish to open the door to get in or out.

That said, a Mustang & F150 occupy the garage and the DD's get parked in the driveway. One or both must be moved outside in order to do any shop time. The truck will find a new home in a few months to clear up some space, the Mustang is with me for the duration.

It's crammed. A future project will be to build some cabinets and more permanent work bench than the folding table that I normally use.

There is a storage unit with several more tools in it that will move into the space the F150 vacates. I'm looking forward to having a nicely equipped small shop to spend my free time in.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

JonathanH said:


> I hear the resignation in your words that you don't really expect the start point to happen. I'm a procrastinator with too many obligations so I feel your pain. It always helps me meet a schedule to write the start time or date / project name on a wall calendar or white board where I will see it daily.
> 
> Will you be posting a progress or build thread?


I do plan to document the build. Currently I am still in sawmill mode. We have all seen yellow pine. This part is slow going with weather and family and other commitments


----------



## JonathanH

New addition to the shop area this weekend. My first lathe. A Nova 3000 on a custom, extremely sturdy stand built by the last owner. This thing is solid & heavy.

Variable speed, 1.5 hp 220v with Reverse. Picked up some plugs and wire last night for a custom extension cord. This will share an outlet with the air compressor so only one can run at a time. Shouldn't be a problem.

I've been working on rehoming some of the other tools recently to clear space for it. That helped but it still feels like there is 10 lbs of stuff in a 5 lbs box.

I'm looking forward to learning how to use this machine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

JonathanH said:


> New addition to the shop area this weekend. My first lathe. A Nova 3000 on a custom, extremely sturdy stand built by the last owner. This thing is solid & heavy.
> 
> Variable speed, 1.5 hp 220v. Picked up some plugs and wire last night for a custom extension cord. This will share an outlet with the air compressor so only one can run at a time. Shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> I've been working on rehoming some of the other tools recently to clear space for it. That helped but it still feels like there is 10 lbs of stuff in a 5 lbs box.
> 
> I'm looking forward to learning how to use this machine.
> 
> View attachment 231506


Congrats. You will love it. Variable speed is great. I went belts on my initial purchase. Regretted it and upgraded to the variable speed.

Can’t wait to see your entry on the next challenge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JonathanH

Gdurfey said:


> Congrats. You will love it. Variable speed is great. I went belts on my initial purchase. Regretted it and upgraded to the variable speed.
> 
> Can’t wait to see your entry on the next challenge.



This model has a belt and pulleys but also a variable speed motor control. The PO said that he never really had a need to change the belt to a different pulley since the speed is variable.

You're getting ahead of yourself there,....or, at least ahead of me. I'm a pure novice beginner. I expect a lot of projects to find the way to the chimnea during the learning curve.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man

JonathanH said:


> New addition to the shop area this weekend. My first lathe. A Nova 3000 on a custom, extremely sturdy stand built by the last owner. This thing is solid & heavy.
> 
> Variable speed, 1.5 hp 220v. Picked up some plugs and wire last night for a custom extension cord. This will share an outlet with the air compressor so only one can run at a time. Shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> I've been working on rehoming some of the other tools recently to clear space for it. That helped but it still feels like there is 10 lbs of stuff in a 5 lbs box.
> 
> I'm looking forward to learning how to use this machine.
> 
> View attachment 231506


Congrats! Can't wait to see your creations in the days ahead! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

JonathanH said:


> This model has a belt and pulleys but also a variable speed motor control. The PO said that he never really had a need to change the belt to a different pulley since the speed is variable.
> 
> You're getting ahead of yourself there,....or, at least ahead of me. I'm a pure novice beginner. I expect a lot of projects to find the way to the chimnea during the learning curve.


you just reminded me; yes, mine still has the pully on it........forgot all about that. But you are correct; I have mine set on the middle and have not changed it since I replaced the motor and control.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Jonathon, excellent!!!!!
I've thought about variable drive for my older Nova 3000 (i.e. non-DVR), but the danged upgrade costs more than what I paid for the lathe new! - go figure. Plus, gotten used to the changes - so no big deal. Might put variable speed on the big lathe I build after I retire. Put variable speed on my Jet Midi, but it only cost less than $100.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

For what it's worth, I love having variable speed. You don't think it's a big deal until you have it and then you learn how useful and cool it really is.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man

Mike Hill said:


> Jonathon, excellent!!!!!
> I've thought about variable drive for my older Nova 3000 (i.e. non-DVR), but the danged upgrade costs more than what I paid for the lathe new! - go figure. Plus, gotten used to the changes - so no big deal. Might put variable speed on the big lathe I build after I retire. Put variable speed on my Jet Midi, but it only cost less than $100.


Retire?


----------



## Mike Hill

Nature Man said:


> Retire?


That's what other people do!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

